# Los tramos por facturación de la nueva cuota de autónomos son totalmente inasumibles



## El asistente de Echenique (17 Ene 2022)

Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.

Me alegra por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Ene 2022)

Lo de si es por facturación o por beneficios no queda claro en ningún lado y habrá que esperar al boe 

Pero claro, muchos profesionales tienen 21% de iva que apenas pueden minorar con sus gastos y deben soportar una retención del 19% en sus facturas 

Y 1500€ euros es lo que puedo facturar (o incluso declarar como beneficio, ya que no hay apenas gastos deducibles que hacienda te acepte) dando formación no reglada (que la Nestlé me contrate para que unos empleados aprendan a manejar el flowchart)

Eso me pone en tener que liquidar 315 euros de iva, sufrir una retención de 270€ de mi factura y apoquinar 410€ de autónomos es decir que me vuelan 1000€

Réstale transporte, las horas de luz de preparar los materiales, el que tenga que gastar en comer o socializar, la acción comercial para conseguir el curso,...

Y no sé, siquiera si el resultado después de todos los gastos, me sale positivo o negativo


----------



## pptronic (17 Ene 2022)

La única lucha de clases que queda es:

CLASE PRODUCTIVA vs CLASE EXTRACTIVA


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado



Lo que desde luego si es inasumible es que se esten pagando 300 pavos hoy sin ventas


----------



## granville (17 Ene 2022)

no parece muy logico que sea por lo facturado y eso haria inviable muchas profesiones que son autonomos por naturaleza y no se basan en la propiedad intelectual, por poner un ejemplo clasico un Taxista, que no podria descontar el costo del coche o la gasolina del calculo de la cuota y hay un mundo entre el bruto y el neto.

fontaneros y la maquinaria, un camionero, etc.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Ene 2022)

Impuestos contrataciones y promociones con perspectiva de género


----------



## Tagghino (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hannibaal (17 Ene 2022)

Lo que va a pasar es que se moverá mas dinero en negro.


----------



## nebulosa (17 Ene 2022)

este año es pasable..los siguientes agarrate los machos


----------



## urano (17 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.



Comame los huevos facha hijo de puta


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (17 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Comame los huevos facha hijo de puta



Ah bueno, visto así, con esa argumentación aristotélica ya la veo diferente.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (17 Ene 2022)

Esto es un tema que viene de largo. Al final lo que está quedando de manifiesto es que los trabajadores asalariados sufren un saqueo de más del 50% de su producción, y han cerrado el único recoveco que quedaba para escaparse de la sangría y poder tener un mínimo nivel de autonomía.

Al final empujan a todo el mundo a hacerse currito, cuando ser autónomo para mí ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida a nivel laboral.

Me preocupa como van a justificar el pasar de facturar 30k a facturar 5500, porque es lo que va a hacer más de uno. Los que facturamos a empresas pues lo tendremos más difícil pero al final todo es hablarlo. Antes era muy difícil sacar dinero negro en los negocios, pero a partir de esto a los clientes se les va a empezar a ofrecer ir sin iva y aunque te puedas desgravar menos gastos va a compensar mucho, y al tener las empresas más b ser van a poder hacer pagos entre empresas en b con más frecuencia y al ser en b el limite de efectivo nos lo vamos a pasar por el forro.

Lo que no es normal es que tengas que tener 6k euros de facturación con un margen del 50% para llevarte a casa mil euros pelados. Para eso, que reme otro.


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de si es por facturación o por beneficios no queda claro en ningún lado y habrá que esperar al boe




Se trata de* rendimientos netos* y no de facturación.

Puede ocurrir con una facturación de 60k te quedes en la parte baja de la tabla por qué en IRPF te salgan unos rendimientos netos de 12k (aquí ya están descontados los 3,5k de seguros sociales)

Aunque Lorenzo Amor, el de ATA, tiene una interpretación muy sui generis sobre esto de los tramos está con este discurso:

_En su opinión, "fijar los ingresos reales de los autónomos en los rendimientos netos, es no hacerlo sobre la capacidad económica", lo que a su jucio "genera una distorsión tremenda entre autónomos, ya que unos tienen capacidad de deducción de gastos y otros no". Algo que en su opinión "* no es progresista y crea desigualdades"*. 

"Salimos de un sistema injusto y entramos en otro sistema más Injusto todavía"; ha advertido el presidente de ATA.

Para Lorenzo Amor el principal "escollo" de los encuentros será precisamente "b*uscar un sistema de tramos donde los autónomos puedan adecuar su cotización a los ingresos reales*" porque, ha explicado "los rendimientos netos no son los ingresos reales, que es lo que factura un autónomo con la capacidad de deducción que tiene. Un autónomo periodista por ejemplo no tiene apenas gastos deducibles, cosa que sí tienen otro tipo de autónomos". _









Lorenzo Amor (ATA): "Un autónomo que ahora facture 2300 € al mes, dentro de 9 años pagará el doble"


El presidente la Asociación de Autónomos asegura en COPE que fijar los ingresos reales en los rendimientos netos como plantea el Gobierno "genera...




www.cope.es






Que cada cual entienda lo que a su buen parecer se está argumentando...


----------



## Tejota (17 Ene 2022)

Y con los autonomos societarios como va a quedar el tema? Por que si eso es para un autonomo no societario, para los de sociedades va a ser espectacular....


----------



## urano (17 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ah bueno, visto así, con esa argumentación aristotélica ya la veo diferente.



Ok facha incel


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Y con los autonomos societarios como va a quedar el tema? Por que si eso es para un autonomo no societario, para los de sociedades va a ser espectacular....



Esto va a ir por los rendimientos netos calculados el IRPF

¿Los autónomos societarios están exentos de hacer la declaración de IRPF?

Y si no siempre podemos volver a la situación anterior a 1995 (no existían autónomos societarios, los administradores estaban de alta en Régimen General)


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (17 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Y con los autonomos societarios como va a quedar el tema? Por que si eso es para un autonomo no societario, para los de sociedades va a ser espectacular....



ahi nada , esos tienen una nomina . ten en cuenta que muchos de estos hdgp estan ahi tambien no van a joderse a ellos mismos....


----------



## kenny220 (17 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Y con los autonomos societarios como va a quedar el tema? Por que si eso es para un autonomo no societario, para los de sociedades va a ser espectacular....



Hombre, como lo hagan por facturación, apaga y vámonos. 
Por ahora la base de cotización es la misma de un empleado por smi, 1254€ creo recordar, estamos en 370€ aproximadamente. Cada vez que suba el smi, sube la base, por tanto subida. 

Pero vamos, un comercio que sea S. L. Puede facturar entre 150.000-300.000, que le van a meter una cuota de 1200€ al mes?


----------



## dabuti (17 Ene 2022)

DEFRAUDADORES, NO GRACIAS.


----------



## el tio orquestas (17 Ene 2022)

Tiene que ser por beneficios, porque si es por facturación directamente más del 50% de autónomos tendrían que cerrar.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (17 Ene 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, como lo hagan por facturación, apaga y vámonos.
> Por ahora la base de cotización es la misma de un empleado por smi, 1254€ creo recordar, estamos en 370€ aproximadamente. Cada vez que suba el smi, sube la base, por tanto subida.
> 
> Pero vamos, un comercio que sea S. L. Puede facturar entre 150.000-300.000, que le van a meter una cuota de 1200€ al mes?



la facturacion ahi la hace la sociedad no el automono societario..


----------



## amanciortera (17 Ene 2022)

*Todo lo que hay que saber de TicketBAI, el nuevo sistema de facturación vasco*




_El ticket o factura deberá contener, entre otros, un código QR y una firma electrónica._
_TicketBAI registrará en tiempo real los ingresos de toda actividad económica para facilitar el cumplimiento de las obligaciones tributarias y evitar el fraude fiscal y la economía sumergida._
_Todas las diputaciones irán adaptando sus sistemas de facturación a TBAI de forma progresiva, pero Álava será la primera en hacerlo obligatorio._
Si llevas una pyme, gran empresa o eres autónomo, persona física o jurídica, realizas una actividad económica y tienes tu sede social en el País Vasco, esta noticia es de tu interés. A partir de *enero de 2022 las Haciendas Forales de Guipúzcoa y Álava, y a partir del 2024 en Vizcaya, obligarán a los negocios implementar TicketBAI, *un nuevo sistema de facturación con nuevos requisitos técnicos y legales. Para ello las empresas deberán disponer de un software que cumpla con los requerimientos de la nueva normativa. Pero, ¿en qué consiste exactamente este método? A continuación, detallamos algunos de los aspectos más importantes que deberías conocer:

*¿Quiénes tienen que adaptar TicketBAI?*
Todas las personas o empresas con sede social en el País Vasco que realicen actividades económicas, independientemente de su tamaño, sector y volumen de operaciones.

*¿En qué consiste TicketBAI?*
Para cumplir con este procedimiento, los sujetos obligados deberán utilizar un *software “garante” certificado por las Haciendas de Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa y Álava*. Por tanto, cualquier forma en la que los negocios emitan facturas (ordenadores, cajas registradoras, TPVs, aplicaciones, etc) deberá realizarse con un software adscrito a TicketBAI.

Los tickets o facturas expedidas deberán incluir una *firma electrónica*, un *código QR *que recopile toda la información e identifique a su emisor, un identificador o ID* TBAI *que garantice su autenticidad y la encadene con la factura anterior, una huella que identifique el *dispositivo*, el *programa* utilizado y su versión, entre otros.

La Hacienda Foral determinará la forma y plazos en los que se envíe la factura. La facturación con TicketBAI garantiza registros íntegros, trazables e inviolables. Además, el sistema custodia toda la información enviada.

*¿Qué objetivos persigue TicketBAI?*
El objetivo de este sistema de facturación es facilitar a las empresas el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones tributarias, *controlar los ingresos que perciben en tiempo real*, los pagos que realizan en efectivo y evitar el fraude fiscal.

También persigue la *digitalización* de los procesos empresariales y una ágil relación con las Administraciones Públicas.

*Fechas de implantación por provincias*
Este nuevo método de facturación ha ido progresivamente implantándose en las provincias vascas desde el año 2020 pero que, a causa del COVID-19, ha ido retrasando su entrada en vigor.

VIZCAYA.


*Octubre de 2020*: los sistemas de facturación empezaron a implementar TBAI en todo aquel negocio que quisiera hacerlo de forma voluntaria.
*Enero de 2024: *todos sujetos obligados deberán estar preparados técnicamente.
GUIPÚZCOA.


*Enero de 2021*: las empresas de esta provincia empezar a implantar TBAI de forma voluntaria.
*A finales de 2022:* todas las empresas deberán tener sus sistemas de facturación adaptados a TBAI.
ÁLAVA.


*Abril de 2021:* las empresas del sector de la* asesoría fiscal irán implementando TBAI obligatoriamente*.
*Enero de 2022:* entrará en vigor TBAI de forma obligatoria para el resto de empresas alavesas, con lo que dicha provincia será la primera en cumplir con TicketBAI en la totalidad de sus negocios.


----------



## amanciortera (17 Ene 2022)

No vais a volver a ver dinero negro en vuestra vida HUTONOMOS


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, como lo hagan por facturación, apaga y vámonos.
> Por ahora la base de cotización es la misma de un empleado por smi, 1254€ creo recordar, estamos en 370€ aproximadamente. Cada vez que suba el smi, sube la base, por tanto subida.



No es así.

Históricamente (hasta 2019) la base mínima de autónomos siempre ha sido superior al tope mínimo de cotización (SMI prorrateado en 12 pagas)

El tope mínimo (base mínima SMI) se aplica a los grupos de cotización 4 a 10 de Régimen General

Las bases de los grupos de cotización 1 a 3 son superiores a este tope mínimo y a los autónomos societarios se les asimiló (en 2014) a la base de cotización del grupo 1 (gerente o administrador)

Las subidas se producen cuando se aprueban los presupuestos generales del estado, no cuando se aprueba el SMI.

La cuota de autónomos ha estado congelada casi dos años en los 944,80€ mientras el tope mínimo de cotización ha cambiado un par de veces con las subidas del SMI (1.050 a 1.125)



kenny220 dijo:


> Pero vamos, un comercio que sea S. L. Puede facturar entre 150.000-300.000, que le van a meter una cuota de 1200€ al mes?



¿Por qué tiene que ser SL?

¿No hay sociedades civiles, comunidades de bienes, cooperativas de trabajo asociado que facturan por CIF y no por DNI?

¿Como calculan el IRPF los socios, los comuneros o los cooperativistas?

(Que para más INRI no tienen impuesto de sociedades)


----------



## Tejota (17 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ahi nada , esos tienen una nomina . ten en cuenta que muchos de estos hdgp estan ahi tambien no van a joderse a ellos mismos....





kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, como lo hagan por facturación, apaga y vámonos.
> Por ahora la base de cotización es la misma de un empleado por smi, 1254€ creo recordar, estamos en 370€ aproximadamente. Cada vez que suba el smi, sube la base, por tanto subida.
> 
> Pero vamos, un comercio que sea S. L. Puede facturar entre 150.000-300.000, que le van a meter una cuota de 1200€ al mes?





JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la facturacion ahi la hace la sociedad no el automono societario..



Si pero el autonomo societario paga su cuota segun una base de cotizacion..... la minima creo que es la de 1254€ y paga una cuota de 380€ de autonomo societario. 
Al tener nomina por la Sociedad, ese seria su ingreso real y si la cuota va en base a ingreso real, esa tabla se aplicaria al societario. Pero no me creo nada ya que supondria en algunos casos pagar menos de lo que paga ahora un societario siempre que se ajuste su nomina a lo de esa tabla.
Y en el caso mas extremo incluso podria ponerse una nomina correspondiente al primer tramo y pagar la mitad de cuota que ahora. Por eso digo que para los societarios habra sorpresa.... no me creo que lo dejen tan a huevo.


----------



## granville (17 Ene 2022)

seamos realistas, cualquier trabajador ya tiene dos impuestos progresivos el IRPF y las cotizaciones, que es verdad que como las cotizaciones que son un pastizal dicen que lo paga la empresa pues al tonto de turno no le duele, el sabra.

pero aqui hay dos temas, uno es que la gente es muy de izquierda, pero si le dan a elegir la cuota de la seguridad social prefiera pagar lo minimo aunque le den mejor servicio, porque sabe que es un timo.

y el segundo y el que nos cocierne es emperzar a cotizar con los ingresos no con las ganacias, que es un burradon, trasladado a una empresa y al impuesto de sociedaded vamos a poner un ejemplo claro, Mercadona, una empresa que factura 25kM y tiene un beneficio neto de 625M, esa empresas tendria que pasar a pagar 5kM de impuesto de sociedades cuando ahora pagara unos 120M. 

vamos que la empresa mas que quebraria.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (17 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Si pero el autonomo societario paga su cuota segun una base de cotizacion..... la minima creo que es la de 1254€ y paga una cuota de 380€ de autonomo societario.
> Al tener nomina por la Sociedad, ese seria su ingreso real y si la cuota va en base a ingreso real, esa tabla se aplicaria al societario. Pero no me creo nada ya que supondria en algunos casos pagar menos de lo que paga ahora un societario siempre que se ajuste su nomina a lo de esa tabla.
> Y en el caso mas extremo incluso podria ponerse una nomina correspondiente al primer tramo y pagar la mitad de cuota que ahora. Por eso digo que para los societarios habra sorpresa.... no me creo que lo dejen tan a huevo.



ya te digo que muchos de estos hdgp estan asi ...por eso que les dejarian ...pues anda que no tienen montadas estos sociedades unipersonales ...varias incluso..


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (17 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Y con los autonomos societarios como va a quedar el tema? Por que si eso es para un autonomo no societario, para los de sociedades va a ser espectacular....



Imagino a Almacenes de Trigos SA.

Margen bruto 10.000 € facturación 8.000.000 Anuales

Autónomos......


----------



## avioneti (17 Ene 2022)

Por lo facturado no va ser. Y si lo es, luego se ira regularizando por trimestres o anualmente. Al final esto van a ser trabas administrativas, mas que lo puedan recaudar.

Un autonomo con trabajadores como si son de dias sueltos se enfrenta a esta cantidad de burocracia:

- Hoja de registro horario
- Prevencion riesgos
- LOPD
- Ahora sumale cotizar por diferentes bases segun como vaya
- declaraciones trimestrales
- nueva reforma laboral (todos deben ser indefinidos)

Todo esto puede estar bien para un empresa con cierto tamaño, etc. pero imaginar algo asi y hacer lo anterior:
- kiosko que ingresa 1500€/mes y 7 dias al año tiene un pico de preparar revoltijos por un colegio o algo cercano (500€/extras de facturacion) y necesita meter un trabajador a media jornada esos 7 dias que le pagara 200€ por ejemplo).

Y ahora le "crece" el negocio y tiene 4 "picos" de esos anuales, pero 3 con un ayto que le paga a 60 dias...

Esta claro por donde va esta normativa, desde europa docen que hay que tener empresas mas grandes para ser competitivos, asi que todo pasa por quitar del medio a los pequeños.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Esto va a ir por los rendimientos netos calculados el IRPF
> 
> ¿Los autónomos societarios están exentos de hacer la declaración de IRPF?
> 
> Y si no siempre podemos volver a la situación anterior a 1995 (no existían autónomos societarios, los administradores estaban de alta en Régimen General)



Eso sería lo suyo, la verdad. Pero luego había follones con el paro de los familiares despedidos.


----------



## Tejota (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Esto va a ir por los rendimientos netos calculados el IRPF
> 
> ¿Los autónomos societarios están exentos de hacer la declaración de IRPF?
> 
> Y si no siempre podemos volver a la situación anterior a 1995 (no existían autónomos societarios, los administradores estaban de alta en Régimen General)



Claro que hacen IRPF en base a la nomina que tienen. Por eso digo que si se aplica esa tabla a ingresos reales del societario muchos administradores van a pagar cuota por el primer tramo. Tiene que haber sorpresa para los societarios.... no pueden dejarlo tan facil. Me sorprenderia que no tuvieran previsto esto. Aunque de rojos, rojadas.... ya se sabe....


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Por lo facturado no va ser. Y si lo es, luego se ira regularizando por trimestres o anualmente. Al final esto van a ser trabas administrativas, mas que lo puedan recaudar.
> 
> Un autonomo con trabajadores como si son de dias sueltos se enfrenta a esta cantidad de burocracia:
> 
> ...




Las cuotas de autónomos son por liquidación directa simplificada, la TGSS calcula y pasa la cuota.

Hay mucho más papeleo respecto los trabajadores cuenta ajena (sistema liquidación directa) 

Este sistema por tramos tengo entendido que va a ir por regularizaciones como los regímenes de artistas o profesionales taurinos.

Es decir los autónomos van a poder cambiar de base un número determinado de veces al año (actualmente cuatro veces) según sus previsiones de ingresos y una vez conocidos los rendimientos netos (a través del IRPF) se regularizarán las cotizaciones devolviendo o cobrando lo cotizado de más o de menos respectivamente.

Este sistema ya funciona para las cotizaciones de artistas y profesionales taurinos:



_Al finalizar el ejercicio económico, la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social efectúa la liquidación definitiva a los trabajadores por contingencias comunes y desempleo, teniendo en cuenta las retribuciones comunicadas y las bases cotizadas. Los trabajadores son los responsables de su ingreso.


El ingreso de las cuotas que resulten a cargo del artista como consecuencia de la regularización anual se efectuará mediante el modelo TC-1/30.


Ahora bien, una vez recibida la liquidación definitiva, el trabajador puede optar por abonar su importe o porque la regularización se efectúe en función de las bases efectivamente cotizadas y no de las retribuciones percibidas, en cuyo caso el resultado no será a ingresar.


No obstante esta opción influye en la consideración de días efectivamente cotizados, a efectos de su vida laboral.


La Tesorería General puede autorizar el ingreso de la liquidación en períodos mensuales, con un máximo de seis._








Seguridad Social: Cotización / Recaudación de Trabajadores


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es


----------



## Escachador (17 Ene 2022)

Estamos en burbuja, la duda es:

A los que nos mide 30cm y pasamos de los 3000 al mes ¿Nos van a asaltar bandoleros por los caminos?


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

*Este nuevo diseño, a su vez, prevé que los trabajadores autónomos elijan provisionalmente su base de cotización (entre 13 posibles) en función de sus previsiones de rendimiento. Tendrán la posibilidad de modificar su elección seis veces a lo largo del año para ajustarla a sus ingresos. Si existen diferencias una vez hecha la regularización anual, el trabajador deberá proceder a su ingreso en caso de haber cotizado menos de lo que le correspondía; y podrá solicitar la devolución si la cotización realizada fue superior. 









Así será la nueva cotización de los autónomos a la Seguridad Social


En 2023, el primer año de aplicación de la reforma, la cuota oscilaría entre los 200 y los 400 euros




cincodias.elpais.com




*


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.





Su espacio lo irán ocupando poco a poco los grandes oligopolios pero no me dan demasiada pena porque los autónomos son de lo más egoista que existe en este mundo que nunca han movido un dedo por nada.

Ejqueeeee si hago huerga ese día no ganoooooo. Pues toma imbécil, cuando ya no puedas ni pagar impuestos y las grandes superficies ocupen tu espacio a ver cuanto ganas ese día, subnormal.

Saludos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Se trata de* rendimientos netos* y no de facturación.



Es que cómo va a ser por facturación... es que la gente a veces...


----------



## El Exterminador (17 Ene 2022)

Un puto desfalco, como no trabajes para el estado directamente, van a putearte


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ene 2022)

¿Acaso he dicho una mentira, retrasado?

Lo fuí hasta el principio de la plandemia y por eso se muy bien la gentuza que sois (salvo honrosas excepciones que siempre las hay en todos lados)

Tú por lo que veo obviamente no eres de las excepciones a la regla    

Saludos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Ene 2022)

la gente que se busca su propio trabajo no tiene cabida en el comunismo...


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (17 Ene 2022)

Como no tenemos mecanismo alguno por el cual elevar nuestras quejas al Poder, ni nadie nos da voz en el Parlamento, hablará por nosotros lo único que quieren: nuestro dinero.

Votamos con nuestro dinero, y si nuestra voz no basta para obtener justicia, optaremos por la salida como en la República Romana.

_Secessio plebis_; si los patricios no se atienen a su deber, los plebeyos tampoco lo haremos.









La elusión fiscal es un deber moral - Disidencia


La Elusión Fiscal es un deber moral, y el sentimiento del deber cumplido es muy agradable siempre. Ahorrar dinero también. Estamos ante un doble placer.




disidencia.info


----------



## Comandante otto (17 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ok facha incel



Pirate de aquí asqueroso.La gente pasa de ti.
Que cojones tendra que ver el saqueo al que quiere ganarse la vida por su cuenta,con ser facha?
Eres subnormal?

No...espera.. .eres subnormal?


----------



## Vulcan86 (17 Ene 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la gente que se busca su propio trabajo no tiene cabida en el comunismo...




Cuantos autónomos habrán votado comunismo ? Pues ya está , un tonto y su dinero viven muy poco tiempo juntos


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (17 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ejqueeeee si hago huerga ese día no ganoooooo. Pues toma imbécil, cuando ya no puedas ni pagar impuestos y las grandes superficies ocupen tu espacio a ver cuanto ganas ese día, subnormal.



Si claro, porque las huelgas UE convocan los sindicatos marisqueros suelen ser en contra de los impuestos abusivos...


----------



## butricio (17 Ene 2022)

Te das de alta un mes de cada 3 para facturar y que cuotice su madre


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 Ene 2022)

Obviamente ya lo saben ellos. Pero nos odian. No hay ninguna razón más aparte de robar, pero eso lo van a hacer con todos. Quieren que desparezcan los económicamente libres para que dependan del estado. En el mundo que viene, la cartilla de consumo te la dará el estao según tu valía social. 

Os lo estamos diciendo, buscan la ruina para presentarse como los Salvadores.
No paran de hacerlo , una y otra vez.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo que va a pasar es que se moverá mas dinero en negro.



Eso es lo que te gustaría que sucediese. Pero olvídalo. El pago en B es algo anacrónico.


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Esto es un tema que viene de largo. Al final lo que está quedando de manifiesto es que los trabajadores asalariados sufren un saqueo de más del 50% de su producción, y han cerrado el único recoveco que quedaba para escaparse de la sangría y poder tener un mínimo nivel de autonomía.
> 
> Al final empujan a todo el mundo a hacerse currito, cuando ser autónomo para mí ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida a nivel laboral.
> 
> ...



Me doy de baja ya. Pero de haberlo vivido es fácil. 

Si me van a quitar 1000 por facturar 2500, trabajo la mitad y me quitas 300.

2500-1000 1500
1500-300 1200

Lógicamente trabajas la mitad. 

Con decírselo así al de Hacienda sobra. El resto en B si se puede llegar a cada a tocarse los huevos


----------



## Rescatador (17 Ene 2022)

El 33% de la población mantiene al resto


http://www.estadolimitado.com/organigrama-estructura-de-poblacion-espanola-datos-epa/




www.burbuja.info



















Análisis | ¿Es sostenible un Estado que paga 16 millones de nóminas al mes?


El gasto en pensiones, empleo público y parados suma 300.000 millones al año, más que los ingresos previstos en cotizaciones sociales, IRPF e IVA




cincodias.elpais.com


















Hay más españoles con nómina pública que privada, algo insostenible a largo plazo


Les vamos a dar un dato que merece una reflexión. A día de hoy, el Estado mantiene a más personas que el sector privado. O lo que es lo mismo, tiene a más gente en nómina que todas las empresas que hay en España juntas.




www.antena3.com


















Los empleados públicos ganan un 50% más de media que los trabajadores del sector privado


La diferencia entre ser empleado público o asalariado en el sector privado está en 882 euros al mes o lo que es lo mismo 10.584 euros brutos más al año de salario. Esta es una de las tantas brechas que existen en el mercado laboral español (caracterizado por una dualidad casi crónica), como la...



www.eleconomista.es


















El sueldo medio en el sector público es un 38% mayor que en la empresa privada


En porcentaje, la Administración tiene el triple de trabajadores con nóminas altas que el sector privado



www.abc.es


----------



## Ponix (17 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de si es por facturación o por beneficios no queda claro en ningún lado y habrá que esperar al boe
> 
> Pero claro, muchos profesionales tienen 21% de iva que apenas pueden minorar con sus gastos y deben soportar una retención del 19% en sus facturas
> 
> ...



Negativo


----------



## Ponix (17 Ene 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El 33% de la población mantiene al resto
> 
> 
> http://www.estadolimitado.com/organigrama-estructura-de-poblacion-espanola-datos-epa/
> ...



Socialismo.


----------



## Rescatador (17 Ene 2022)

Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com





La deuda pública en España ha crecido en el tercer trimestre de 2021 en 7.609 millones de euros y se sitúa en 1.432.301 millones.



crecimiento deuda en el 3T 2021

7.609 millones €/trimestre
82,7 millones €/día
3,45 millones €/hora
57.435 €/minuto
957,25 €/segundo


----------



## malibux (17 Ene 2022)

A ver esto va a ser doctrina del shock de libro. Primero asustan con importes draconianos, se arma el revuelo y después te "ofrecen" una subida fuerte pero que al no ser tan bestial, los autónomos la asumen en plan "uy pues no ha sido para tanto jiji". Y viendo los vendidos de los sindicatos que tienen, no espero grandes reacciones con esas subidas "menores" que seguro harán. 

Lo que ponen arriba del ticketbai no es mala opción, algo similar hicieron en Portugal para reducir el dinero negro en hostelería y creo que fue bastante bien.


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Te das de alta un mes de cada 3 para facturar y que cuotice su madre



Tú mismo. Como no factures en B te vas a tragar la regularización cuando declares en la renta esos ingresos. Y puede ser que consigas el combo perfecto de cotizar el máximo durante tan poco tiempo que no vas a generar derecho a prestaciones.


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

Hacen corto con el Banco de europa

El problema es que así aún les va a ir peor. 

Para facturar neto 2500 mueves 5000 en materiales y gastos. 

Para facturar 1500 mueves 3000. 

Te quitas almuerzos gasolina ropa materiales etc etc. 

No es ya que vayas a currar menos por que más no interesa. 

Al tener más tiempo libre, te haces la comida, el termo del café e incluso te quitas las gestoría. 

Así la diferencia de ingresos te lo ahorras en gastos. 

Los. Rojos y sus rojadas


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

malibux dijo:


> A ver esto va a ser doctrina del shock de libro. Primero asustan con importes draconianos, se arma el revuelo y después te "ofrecen" una subida fuerte pero que al no ser tan bestial, los autónomos la asumen en plan "uy pues no ha sido para tanto jiji". Y viendo los vendidos de los sindicatos que tienen, no espero grandes reacciones con esas subidas "menores" que seguro harán.
> 
> Lo que ponen arriba del ticketbai no es mala opción, algo similar hicieron en Portugal para reducir el dinero negro en hostelería y creo que fue bastante bien.



Subidas leves = caídas leves de facturación.

Al. Final es como lo del SMI mira info Jobs.

Se ofrece jornada de 36 a horas semanales....

Las otras 4 si no tragas a la calle y ya. Al trabajador esa hora no le hace nada, por que lo. Q quiere es cobrar la. Por eso ahora muchas tiendas cierra una hora a medio día.


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Hacen corto con el Banco de europa
> 
> El problema es que así aún les va a ir peor.
> 
> ...




Un plan infalible si no fuera por qué reduciendo gastos vas a tener que pagar más (si es que estos gastos sí son deducibles y no estás metiendo en la saca gastos personales no afectos a la actividad) ya que estos tramos se calculan mediante la fórmula ingresos menos gastos. Siempre puedes reducir el volumen de negocio y en lugar de ganar 3.000 netos (después de pagar la SS) ganar 1.000 netos (después de pagar la SS). Así sí reduces la cotización.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (17 Ene 2022)

Joder con los progres.
La dialéctica del empresario explorador de trabajadores ha mutado a la del Estado explotador de trabajadores.


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Subidas leves = caídas leves de facturación.
> 
> Al. Final es como lo del SMI mira info Jobs.
> 
> ...



Otro plan infalible. Ya te montas el registro de horas y calculas las horas complementarias con cuidado de no meter horas extras que el rejonazo puede ser majo.









Con un contrato a tiempo parcial ¿debo hacer horas extra? | Laboral 2022 | Loentiendo


Los trabajadores a tiempo parcial solo deben hacer horas extra en casos de fuerza mayor, pero si pueden hacer horas complementarias. Explicamos la diferencia



loentiendo.com





En este floro habrá mucho ingeniero pero poco graduado social


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Otro plan infalible. Ya te montas el registro de horas y calculas las horas complementarias con cuidado de no meter horas extras que el rejonazo puede ser majo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repito se cierra una hora a medio día. Por lo q se cotiza igual y el trabajador gana igual. 
Ademas no se pueden hacer horas = lo que querían evitar trabajador pobre


----------



## ashe (17 Ene 2022)

Luego se preguntan porque muchos no quieren "remar" o cobran en negro...


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Un plan infalible si no fuera por qué reduciendo gastos vas a tener que pagar más (si es que estos gastos sí son deducibles y no estás metiendo en la saca gastos personales no afectos a la actividad) ya que estos tramos se calculan mediante la fórmula ingresos menos gastos. Siempre puedes reducir el volumen de negocio y en lugar de ganar 3.000 netos (después de pagar la SS) ganar 1.000 netos (después de pagar la SS). Así sí reduces la cotización.



Eso es exactamente lo q te digo. Para ganar lo mismo la gente trabajara la mitad


----------



## noseyo (17 Ene 2022)

Y recordar necesitamos 5 millones más de inmigrantes , a los pequeños empresarios y mediados de este país les da lo mismo todo muchos , implantaron pases covib y alguno vacunación forzosa con despido , y ahora así lo agradece el gobierno genocida , esto pasa por qué en vez de quemar al gobierno , quemais los precios y no hay quien pueda permitirse ya nada


----------



## Mabuse (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo que va a pasar es que se moverá mas dinero en negro.



Actualmente ya hay dos sistemas económicos, el financiero y el real. No es la primera vez que pasa, en el tardo imperio romano y la edad media mucha gente no había visto una moneda en su vida. Actualmente el mayor problema es que todos tienen que usar el mismo sistema de transacción por lo que va al final toda la riqueza a estancarse en el sistema financiero mientras en la antiguedad había un poco más de aire para la supervivencia. 

De cosas así surgen luego sistemas como los gremios y las hermandades secretas, a ver en qué deriva la cosa.


----------



## Ungaunga (17 Ene 2022)

Pareceis nuevos. Esto lo dicen ahora y más tarde venderán que han escuchado al pueblo doliente y la cuota se calculará restando gastos. Todos aplaudiremos a nuestros amados líderes obviando la injusticia de inventarse impuestos.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (17 Ene 2022)

ahora que prohiban el dinero en efectivo


----------



## CocoVin (17 Ene 2022)

A los taxis como les afectara?? Puntilla para terminar de levantar las VTC??


----------



## derepen (18 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Por lo facturado no va ser. Y si lo es, luego se ira regularizando por trimestres o anualmente. Al final esto van a ser trabas administrativas, mas que lo puedan recaudar.
> 
> Un autonomo con trabajadores como si son de dias sueltos se enfrenta a esta cantidad de burocracia:
> 
> ...



No te olvides del informe de género.


----------



## Barruno (18 Ene 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hombre, como lo hagan por facturación, apaga y vámonos.
> Por ahora la base de cotización es la misma de un empleado por smi, 1254€ creo recordar, estamos en 370€ aproximadamente. Cada vez que suba el smi, sube la base, por tanto subida.
> 
> Pero vamos, un comercio que sea S. L. Puede facturar entre 150.000-300.000, que le van a meter una cuota de 1200€ al mes?



Sí.


----------



## manstein (18 Ene 2022)

Reino Unido:







Alguien que tenga 50.000 libras de beneficio le levantan, + o -:

- Contribuciones: 3.850 (si ganas 9.000 al año solo son unas 150 y pico libras)
- IRPF:
1. 0% hasta 9.000 y pico libras (fijaros que los piratas ni se molestan en cobrar IRPF a los remeros que ganen 700 libras al mes)
2. 20% hasta 50.000

*Resultado final aprox a pagar por el remero inglés:* 13.850 netos (sin contar IVA)

La diferencia con el modelo español es una salvajada.

Modelo español para 50.000 €

- Contribuciones: 15.000 (jajaja)
- IRPF (sobre 35.000): 9160

*Resultado final aprox a pagar por el remero español:* 25.840 netos (sin IVA ni otras movidas)

O sea..

España es un infierno

Brutal


----------



## blahblahblah (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, *parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos* (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.



creo que desde el 2020 queda muy claro que quieren hacer una limpia de la economía. Cuando antes te quites del medio antes dejas de perder.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Si claro, porque las huelgas UE convocan los sindicatos marisqueros suelen ser en contra de los impuestos abusivos...




Si claro, porque los autónomos no tienen derecho a crear organizaciones y partidos que los agrupen y los defiendan, tienen partido hasta los moros pero los autónomos nunca han tenido cojones a formar uno. Y es por lo que yo digo porque cada uno va por libre y a lo suyo.

No soy precisamente un defensor de los sindicatos de este pais pero esos están (o deberían de estar) para los trabajadores por cuenta ajena, para los trabajadores por cuenta propia ya se debería de haber hecho hace muchísimo tiempo una organización o partido pero como digo no hay cojones ni voluntad entre los autónomos para unirse y luchar por algo. 

Aunque los autónomos del campo si tienen organizaciones para "defenderlos" y son todavía peores que los sindicatos que ya es decir, están más tiempo peleándose entre ellos que luchando por algo   

Saludos.


----------



## jorge (18 Ene 2022)

NO BAMOH A ZUBIH UN SENTIMO DE EURO A LA CRASE OVRERA Y TRABAJAORA!


----------



## Diquesi (18 Ene 2022)

Sin entrar de lo que habla el subnormal este, que tiene razón.

mascarilla sucia, pero bien colocada.Como se nota que es un puto borrego beta. No se suponia que era solo 4 horas lo que durab esa mascarilla para no infectarse de cobi?


----------



## Pluc (18 Ene 2022)

Aquí todo el mundo llevándose las manos a la cabeza con las tablitas (por cierto, el propio hijo de la gran puta de escrivá dijo que son con respecto a ingresos, y aunque fueran beneficios me parecería una soberana burrada) de los cojones para no hablar de lo importante: las rentas inferiores a 36.000 euros deberían estar exentas de IRPF y la seguridad social de los autónomos debería poder ser sustituida por seguros y planes de pensiones privados.

Pero como han dicho algunos foreros, aquí nos meten una tabla para hacernos flipar a todos para luego bajarnos 10 euros y decir lo mucho que escuchan a los "agentes sociales".

La propuesta es simplemente inviable, lo entiende cualquiera con dos dedos de frente. No sólo acabaría con muchísimos autónomos actuales, sino que haría inviable cualquier nuevo intento de iniciar actividades económicas.


----------



## JoseGZ (18 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos. Esto lo dicen ahora y más tarde venderán que han escuchado al pueblo doliente y la cuota se calculará restando gastos. Todos aplaudiremos a nuestros amados líderes obviando la injusticia de inventarse impuestos.



Es lo que pensé cuando vi la tabla, es una ida de olla tan bestial que la única razón lógica que le veía es que luego la subida que sea aprobada les parezca aceptable a las masas.


----------



## JoseGZ (18 Ene 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Reino Unido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909942
> 
> ...



Ya pero aquí, aparte de los chiringuitos, queremos ser la hermanita de la caridad del mundo. Por eso los jubilados ingleses venían a hacerse aquí operaciones con cargo a nuestra seguridad social que su seguro no cubría.


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> A los taxis como les afectara??



¿Le importa a alguien lo que pase con esos hijos de puta?


----------



## varone (18 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> *Todo lo que hay que saber de TicketBAI, el nuevo sistema de facturación vasco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen apunte. Os habéis fijado en las ayuditas a digitalización del gobierno progre?

Pues básicamente es lo siguiente: queremos controlaros, y como no tenemos forma de hacerlo sin datos, vamos a invertir en que os digitaliceis para asegurarnos de que todo lo que hagáis nos haga llegar dinero a nuestro bolsillo.

Si es que son unos cracks.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.




No sé de qué os escandalizáis, ¿No se piden 800 o 900 euros por el alquiler de un piso paco-demierda más que amortizado y pagado, en este nuestro país, en el que el SMI está en torno a los 960 euros?, Y muchos en este foro, no sé si con corbata verde... les parece estupendo, razonable y "bueno" para la economía (la de su bolsillo claro)...

Y sobre el tema que nos ocupa, pues no sé, supongo que mucha gente se hará asalariada o lo intentará hacer en negro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2022)

¿Qué ocurre en el resto de Europa?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que pagan de cuota los autónomos de otros países de Europa en comparación con el nuevo sistema por ingresos reales que plantea el Gobierno español


El sistema por ingresos reales para autónomos plantea cuotas que oscilarán entre los 90 y los 1.200 euros mensuales. ¿Cómo se compara con otros países europeos?




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Ene 2022)

El autónomo que vote a cualquier partido sistémico hace el canelo. 

Respecto a Villanueva, antes lo escuchaba, ahora no lo soporto. Me ha pasado igual con Federico Jiménez Vacunas y Luis del Covid. Los voceros sociata-podemitas de la Ser y alguna otra (Julia la progre) hace muchos años que no sé si siguen vivos.


----------



## Morototeo (18 Ene 2022)

Hay una solución muy fácil, y es la inversión. Si tu inviertes no tienes beneficios o tienes muy pocos, es muy sencillo. El tema es invertir en ahorro, yo me lo planteo, y es darte de alta en el IAE que te permita el ahorro, por ejemplo inmobiliaria, agricultora, metales preciosos..etc Hay mucho, solo falta un poco de imaginación. El tema es que tu vivienda este en ese IAE, y meter todos los gastos de tu casa, como si fuera tu oficina, asi como lo que inviertas también entre como gastos de inversión. No se si estoy equivocado, pero creo que se puede hacer.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Ene 2022)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Ya pero aquí, aparte de los chiringuitos, queremos ser la hermanita de la caridad del mundo. Por eso los jubilados ingleses venían a hacerse aquí operaciones con cargo a nuestra seguridad social que su seguro no cubría.



Es lo que tiene vivir en Gilipollasland. El español medio (votante de PSOE y satélites, espectador de la Secta, lector de El Pis y oyente de la SERvil) no es más tonto porque no se entrena. Pero además es malo y enfermo de odio. Los meapilas del PP son otra categoría de retrasados, pero con igual resultado.


----------



## Registrador (18 Ene 2022)

Votasteis socialismo, tenéis socialismo.


----------



## Julianillo (18 Ene 2022)

Pues si ganar mucho me supone lo mismo que estar en el tramo de ganar poco , pues ganaré poco,

subiré los precios a saco , trabajaré muy poco por ser caro y tendré tiempo libre , y tendre que encarecerme en productos y servicios lo suficiente como para sólo ganar 1500 euros al mes ,

Porque todo lo que gane a partir de este punto ya no va para mi bolsillo sino que termina en las arcas del Estado.

Y no me sorprendería que cuando contrates un producto o servicio te dijeran que si no quieres factura te queda a mitad de precio cuando hasta ahora te decían de que te podías ahorrar el IVA.
Y tampoco me extrañaría que a raíz de esto crezcan las CriptoMonedas para hacer transacciones opacas


----------



## Orooo (18 Ene 2022)

Lo que teneis que hacer los autonomos es dejaros de tonterias y todo lo que podais en B


----------



## ominae (18 Ene 2022)

Este foro es la farsa absoluta. Es uno de los ejemplos de rojo que de repente se empezá a hacer pasar por persona de derechas para ir metiendo estrategicamente su mierda


----------



## ominae (18 Ene 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Reino Unido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909942
> 
> ...



La enésima prueba de que nunca hemos sido más tontos que los anglosajones, simplemente estamos rodeados de más saboteadores y gente mala.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (18 Ene 2022)

Pues a tomar las calles hijos de putas, se acabo esta follada constante.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Reino Unido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909942
> 
> ...



Pero el IRPF de 35K son 6300 euros . Supongo que le devolverían esos 3000. Siguen siendo unas cotizaciones muy elevadas, esta claro que la SS está canina y van a morder de donde sea para que aumenten los ingresos.


----------



## Arquíloco (18 Ene 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Reino Unido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909942
> 
> ...



Y en el RU puedes facturar hasta 85k GBP sin tener que darte de alta/tributar en/por el IVA.

Not all businesses are legally required to pay VAT.
If your turnover is *below a certain threshold, you will have no legal obligation to pay VAT.*
You must however register for VAT if:
your VAT taxable turnover exceeds the current threshold of £85,000 (for the 2021/22 tax year). The VAT taxable turnover refers to the total value of everything that you sell that isn't exempt from VAT. 
you expect your VAT taxable turnover to exceed £85,000 in the next 30-day period
your business had a taxable turnover exceeding £85,000 over the last 12 months








The £85k VAT Threshold: 19 Things You Need to Know about VAT


Mar 19, 2022 | [Ultimate 2022 VAT Guide] What is VAT, £85k VAT threshold, When to register, How to register, advantages vs disadvantages, Flat Rate vs Standard Rate.




www.goforma.com


----------



## L'omertá (18 Ene 2022)

La cuestión no es que no se pueda soportar; la cuestión es que es confiscatorio.


----------



## pacomer (18 Ene 2022)

Os van a sangrar como a cerdos el dia de San Martin: los políticos basura de mierda que os gobiernan necesitan 2 PIBs como el de isPAIN para mantener sus chiringuitos, mamandurrias, oligarquias, red clientelar jubilata marxista moronegro panchitera charil etc. Lo del primer PIB lo sacaban con impuestos de un lado y del riego a manta de liquidez del BCE por el otro. Pero esto ya no es suficiente. Necesitan más, mucho más.

Ahora la UE, escuchad bien la UE, les dice a la mierda de político ispainol: ah quereis más crédito? pues mostrarnos vuestros ingresos a ver si nos podeis pagar yaaa aqui no se fia más sin condiciones avalistas de seguridad total. Lo normal sería bajar el Estado de mierda chriinguitazo corrupto que se han montado con 22 ministerios incluidos... pero no!! estos hijos de satanás no van a renunciar a nada , en su lugar han decidido sacrificar a autonómos y lo que quede aun productivo del país para:

1) que Europa vea que al subir impuestos tienen para pagar los nuevos prestamazos
2) cargarse precisamente a la parte productiva del país anticomunista.

No hay más.


----------



## pacomer (18 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 909559




Básicamente sacrifican españoles productivos y por tanto no muy fans del socialcomunismo
por moronegros y panchitos a los que se les dan todas las ayudas posibles.


----------



## nosomosnada (18 Ene 2022)

En Francia también existe la figura del "entrepeneur", si no recuerdo mal, en el que no pagas nada, me refiero al IVA, excepto un pequeño impuesto municipal y luego lo que te toque de IRPF si tienes que hacer declaración.

Tengo algún conocido en Francia que tiene un curro de mierda para ir tirando, y luego se dedica a hacer trabajos como freelance, bien sea en el mundo del diseño gráfico o 3D, o simplemente imprimiendo minis con la impresora y vendiéndolas.

Esto les permite no tener que trabajar en la clandestinidad y ser "pluriempleado" de forma legal.

Aquí, en cambio, si ser autónomo es una puta locura, intentar ser freelance además de tener un trabajo asalariado, se convierte en algo kafkiano.

Si este mes de diciembre yo he sacado unos 500€ desde mi casa haciendo encargos, a mayores de mi trabajo asalariado, con esa tabla entiendo que tendría que seguir pagando casi 300€ si me diera de alta de autónomos.

Esos 300€ serían 300€ perdidos, pues no se suman a mi cotización a la SS como asalariado y simplemente, desaparecen como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Y no solo eso, al estar dado de alta como autónomo, *si me despidieran de mi trabajo, no tendría derecho a paro*.

La puta locura, vamos.

Y aún hay quien piensa que el estado español "no se da cuenta" de estas cosas, como si este modelo, que en realidad lleva funcionando así 40 años, solo que antes, en la época de las vacas gordas, cuando uno se pasaba la vida cotizando por el mínimo, para tener todo tipo de becas y ayudas, entre otras cosas, y en los últimos 15 años lo hacía por el máximo para asegurarse la pensión, la película se contaba de forma diferente y no recuerdo a nadie quejándose, no hubiera sido diseñado expresamente para poder mover la inmensa cantidad de dinero negro que circula en este narcoestado fallido caciquil semifeudal de mierda que conocemos como España.

Pues la realidad es que cuando un autónomo factura en B, lo que está haciendo es trabajar como lavadora de dinero negro al servicio de un Estado basado en la economía sumergida, sin ser tan siquiera consciente de ello.


----------



## Julianillo (18 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente cuando trabajas en negro lo que haces es extraer el negro circulante y cuando compras cualquier cosa lo vuelves a inyectar en el sistema para que desprenda otra vez impuestos.

Por ejemplo cobras 50 € de haber cuidado un perro durante 15 días y lo haces en negro con ese billete después vas a poner gasolina y ya vuelve otra vez a estar ese dinero en el sistema, has hecho de recaudador de negro para el estado


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Esto solo es un globo sonda, no lo pueden hacer o el descalabro en votos seria de millones de votantes. 
Existen 3 millones de autonomos, todos con derecho a voto, igual que su familia...
Un partido político tiene como único objetivo ganar elecciones, no podría hacerlo con una medida como esta.
Si se llegara a aplicar sería un desastre para el sistema productivo español. Muchos autónomos (los que más cobran y más productivos son) decidirían marcharse de españa, otros tantos decidirían no emprender, otros dedicase a la economía sumergida. El resultado es que si ya España tenía una situación jodida esta se sumaría.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Ene 2022)

el enemigo en casa,


----------



## Teofrasto (18 Ene 2022)

Lo único que va a ocurrir es que aumentará la economía sumergida, que ya es enorme entre los autónomos. De la misma manera que cuando se intenta regular los precios o el cambio de divisas, aparece el mercado negro


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Esto solo es un globo sonda, no lo pueden hacer o el descalabro en votos seria de millones de votantes.
> Existen 3 millones de autonomos, todos con derecho a voto, igual que su familia...
> Un partido político tiene como único objetivo ganar elecciones, no podría hacerlo con una medida como esta.
> Si se llegara a aplicar sería un desastre para el sistema productivo español. Muchos autónomos (los que más cobran y más productivos son) decidirían marcharse de españa, otros tantos decidirían no emprender, otros dedicase a la economía sumergida. El resultado es que si ya España tenía una situación jodida esta se sumaría.



precisamente lo que persiguen es eso que usted detalla,destruir la economía y la producción de todos los sectores


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> precisamente lo que persiguen es eso que usted detalla,destruir la economía y la producción de todos los sectores



No, eso es falso. Lo único que persiguen es mantenerse en el poder. Otra cosa es que estarían dispuestos a destruir la economía y la producción para mantenerse en el poder. Eso es algo que han hecho durante décadas... pero siempre que ningún grupo de la sociedad se ha visto perjudicado directamente.

La capacidad de bloquear el país del colectivo de autónomos es la más alta del país, hasta ahora sólo se han visto movilizaciones de colectivos de autónomos por separado, una acción conjunta sería histórica.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Efectivamente cuando trabajas en negro lo que haces es extraer el negro circulante y cuando compras cualquier cosa lo vuelves a inyectar en el sistema para que desprenda otra vez impuestos.
> 
> Por ejemplo cobras 50 € de haber cuidado un perro durante 15 días y lo haces en negro con ese billete después vas a poner gasolina y ya vuelve otra vez a estar ese dinero en el sistema, has hecho de recaudador de negro para el estado



¿Cómo que extraer el negro circulante? Cuando paseas a un perro en negro quién te paga es Paco, el inspector de Hacienda con su salario de 2500 € al mes. Paco, el inspector podía haber gastado esos 50 € en comprar un dildo anal (con su 21% de IVA y el resto de impuestos asociados a su fabricación, distribución y comercialización) pero se lo gasta en negro.

Después el que ha cobrado los 50 €, se lo puede gastar en poner gasolina o en comprar al camello de su barrio 50 € en hachis para los porrillos.


----------



## trichetin (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así).



El plan es la desaparición de la pequeña propieda privada.
Llevan avisando desde fines del XVIII. (el primer pasao fue la creación del proletariado urbano expulsando a los campesinos del campo(enclosures, desamortización...), pero _"bah, yo soy de ciudad"_).
Pero como quien oye llover.


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ene 2022)

pptronic dijo:


> La única lucha de clases que queda es:
> 
> CLASE PRODUCTIVA vs CLASE EXTRACTIVA



totalmente de acuerdo

la segunda se inventa de todo.., para no remar


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Ene 2022)

Los Sociatas no quieren emprendedores, quieren siervos paguiteros. Están lanzando el suicida credo de '' emprende y te crujimos'',


----------



## zirick (18 Ene 2022)

Disfruten lo votado


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Los Sociatas no quieren emprendedores, quieren siervos paguiteros. Están lanzando el suicida credo de '' emprende y te crujimos'',



Eso no es así, los sociatas lo que quieren son votantes que les voten a ellos y a ser posible que paguen, porque dinero para paguiteros hay poco.
Con el efecto VOX en Andalucía hace años se han dado cuenta que los pobres y las nuevas generaciones también pueden votar derecha.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2022)

Que no se queje, que pueda hacer las maletas y teletrabajar en Indonesia. Los autónomos jodidos de verdad son los que tienen negocios que dependen de la presencialidad, pagan empleados etc...

La medida es completamente surrealista, se me ocurren dos opciones:

1) Están viendo venir pronto problemas para mantener las pensiones, y necesitan sacar panoja de donde sea a los que producen.

2) La UE (callada como una puta ante este atraco) les está obligando a subir impuestos a saco para pagar la megadeuda.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que no se queje, que pueda hacer las maletas y teletrabajar en Indonesia. Los autónomos jodidos de verdad son los que tienen negocios que dependen de la presencialidad, pagan empleados etc...
> 
> La medida es completamente surrealista, se me ocurren dos opciones:
> 
> ...



Es lo que va a pasar, la gente joven se empezará a pirar a Portugal, Andorra o a la Europa rica.

Los autónomos de toda la vida tienen la opción de liquidar el negocio, no montarlos o lo comprarlos. Los negocios de presencialidad no durán muchos años, la mayoría fracasan a los X años cuando las circunstancias cambian.

Yo como autónomo que quiere pirarse de España voy a observar la jugada con palomitas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Ene 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo que va a pasar es que se moverá mas dinero en negro.





Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Esto es un tema que viene de largo. Al final lo que está quedando de manifiesto es que los trabajadores asalariados sufren un saqueo de más del 50% de su producción, y han cerrado el único recoveco que quedaba para escaparse de la sangría y poder tener un mínimo nivel de autonomía.
> 
> Al final empujan a todo el mundo a hacerse currito, cuando ser autónomo para mí ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida a nivel laboral.
> 
> ...



Seguro que aprovechan para empujar todavía más para la desaparición del dinero físico, efectivo, y que los borregomatrix solo puedan disponer de "dinero" digital, tarjetitas, chips y demás... solo hay que ver a los dabutis de la vida, diciendo "stop defraudadores" y tal....... por eso es tan importante pagar lo mínimo posible con tarjeta, bizum etc. y elegir siempre que se pueda, pagar en EFECTIVO. Siempre llevo mínimo 50 euros en la cartera para las pequeñas compras del día a día. Consumo responsable, desobediencia civil! Saludos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## el violador de mentes (18 Ene 2022)

El plan es volver al capitalismo del siglo XIX; grandes capitales que no pagan impuestos (como über, google, amazon), y el resto arruinado comiendo gusanos y sin derechos laborales.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Lo único que va a ocurrir es que aumentará la economía sumergida, que ya es enorme entre los autónomos. De la misma manera que cuando se intenta regular los precios o el cambio de divisas, aparece el mercado negro



La economía sumergida ya está al máximo de lo que puede estar.


----------



## Ozymandias (18 Ene 2022)

Para los que hablan de dinero negro y trabajar en negro, etc. Os recuerdo que se va a implantar el euro digital, y perseguir las criptos que no sean emitidas por los Bancos Centrales. Esto erradica de facto el dinero negro y la única posibilidad que quedará es el trueque.

Esta medida de subida para los autónomos está contemplada para un horizonte del 2030, casualmente 

Junto al Euro digital y el pase COVID o identidad digital única que nos van a imponer.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> la única posibilidad que quedará es el trueque.




¿ Y el pago/cobro en dólares ?


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Esto solo es un globo sonda, no lo pueden hacer o el descalabro en votos seria de millones de votantes.
> Existen 3 millones de autonomos, todos con derecho a voto, igual que su familia...
> Un partido político tiene como único objetivo ganar elecciones, no podría hacerlo con una medida como esta.
> Si se llegara a aplicar sería un desastre para el sistema productivo español. Muchos autónomos (los que más cobran y más productivos son) decidirían marcharse de españa, otros tantos decidirían no emprender, otros dedicase a la economía sumergida. El resultado es que si ya España tenía una situación jodida esta se sumaría.




Están preparando un pucherazo electoral. Eso tapará todas sus barrabasadas


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Para los que hablan de dinero negro y trabajar en negro, etc. Os recuerdo que se va a implantar el euro digital, y perseguir las criptos que no sean emitidas por los Bancos Centrales. Esto erradica de facto el dinero negro y la única posibilidad que quedará es el trueque.
> 
> Esta medida de subida para los autónomos está contemplada para un horizonte del 2030, casualmente
> 
> Junto al Euro digital y el pase COVID o identidad digital única que nos van a imponer.



De hecho el negro lleva años siendo eliminado. La senda alcista de la recaudación fiscal tiene que ver con eso. En Portugal, que va más avanzado en esto, el negro es casi imposible de manejar porque todo son cobros electrónicos y con identificación fiscal. No es una opción fuera de sectores muy marginales o específicos, en poco tiempo el negro se reducirá a los gitanos de mercadillo.


----------



## Arquíloco (18 Ene 2022)

Nunca me olvido de este relato, y eso que es de hace años:


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho el negro lleva años siendo eliminado. La senda alcista de la recaudación fiscal tiene que ver con eso. En Portugal, que va más avanzado en esto, el negro es casi imposible de manejar porque todo son cobros electrónicos y con identificación fiscal. No es una opción fuera de sectores muy marginales o específicos, en poco tiempo el negro se reducirá a los gitanos de mercadillo.



Eso que dices es mentira. Los sectores que mueven el dinero negro ahora eran los mismos que hace 10 años, los de venta al público.
Precisamente yo el mes pasado he hecho la distribución a mi coche. El pago ha sido por efectivo, sin identificación fiscal ni factura. Ya cuando te dan la cita te avisan por whatsapp de pagar en efectivo y sólo te proporcionan recibo.
En el pasado siempre ha sido así y en algunos sitios no tienen problema para acercarte un cajero para sacar la pasta y ahorrarte el 21% de IVA.
Y fijate que yo soy autónomo y podría haberme desgravado la mitad del IVA, pero prefiero esta opción que es más económica.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Están preparando un pucherazo electoral. Eso tapará todas sus barrabasadas



En España no se puede hacer pucherazo electoral, no te digo que muchos de los que hacen los recuentos en las mesas son autónomos.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Eso que dices es mentira. Los sectores que mueven el dinero negro ahora eran los mismos que hace 10 años, los de venta al público.
> Precisamente yo el mes pasado he hecho la distribución a mi coche. El pago ha sido por efectivo, sin identificación fiscal ni factura. Ya cuando te dan la cita te avisan por whatsapp de pagar en efectivo y sólo te proporcionan recibo.
> En el pasado siempre ha sido así y en algunos sitios no tienen problema para acercarte un cajero para sacar la pasta y ahorrarte el 21% de IVA.
> Y fijate que yo soy autónomo y podría haberme desgravado la mitad del IVA, pero prefiero esta opción que es más económica.



Pero cada vez más gente paga con tarjeta de modo voluntario. La subida es escandalosa los últimos años, ya nadie menor de 40 paga ni en el bar en efectivo. Y los pagos entre empresas ya están fiscalizados al existir un límite ridículamente bajo para pagos en efectivo. Sigue existiendo pero morirá, el ejemplo es Portugal. Basta con crear un modelo único de TPV conectado a hacienda o pedir el NIF hasta para compras pequeñas y lo matas. No todo, siempre habrá putas callejeras, gitanos y bares de mierda, pero todo el que mueva transacciones de cierta importancia o hacia un público joven que ya paga con el iPhone o la tarjeta todo, está condenado.

Los vascos andan con esto.






TICKET BAI – EL CAMBIO LEGAL QUE REVOLUCIONARÁ LA FACTURACIÓN - Querry S.A.


El Gobierno Vasco y las tres diputaciones forales han puesto en marcha el proceso que inicia en España el mayor cambio legislativo y técnico hasta la fecha para establecer cambios en los sistemas de facturación de las empresas para limitar el fraude. Este sistema está inspirado en sistemas ya...




www.querry.com





Los estados tienen muchos mecanismos de control y ante el riesgo de quiebra no dudemos de que harán de todo para terminar de exprimirnos.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Ene 2022)

Al final ni dios creará empresas, ni trabajar por cuenta ajena se podrá.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero cada vez más gente paga con tarjeta de modo voluntario. La subida es escandalosa los últimos años, ya nadie menor de 40 paga ni en el bar en efectivo. Y los pagos entre empresas ya están fiscalizados al existir un límite ridículamente bajo para pagos en efectivo. Sigue existiendo pero morirá, el ejemplo es Portugal. Basta con crear un modelo único de TPV conectado a hacienda o pedir el NIF hasta para compras pequeñas y lo matas. No todo, siempre habrá putas callejeras, gitanos y bares de mierda, pero todo el que mueva transacciones de cierta importancia o hacia un público joven que ya paga con el iPhone o la tarjeta todo, está condenado.
> 
> Los vascos andan con esto.
> 
> ...



Los bares normalmente cotizan por módulos por lo que les da igual lo que vendan.
Entre empresas el negro desapareció hace mucho porque el problema no es la fiscalización de la administración, sino que dependes de un empleado precario que te puede vender. Por eso ninguna empresa seria trabaja en negro.
Lo que mueve el negro en este pais son pequeños autónomos: el del taller, el cerrajero, el fontanero, el albañil.... Todos esos siguen trabajando en negro y los cojones puedes pagarle con tarjeta.
Incluso en la era 2.0 de internet hay un montón de gente que se ha lanzado a emprender por instagram y hace comidas, manualidades.... todo en negro y publicitado por redes sociales. En España es una labor generalmente realizada por gente inmigrante, con o sin permiso de trabajo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (18 Ene 2022)

Yo estuve de autónomo de 1998 al 2000 y ya por aquella época los impuestos eran brutales, y luego sin derecho a paro, ni a indemnización, vacaciones no pagadas, no pagas extras... Encima todo lo hacía en A. Ahí me di cuenta de lo que significa ser autónomo...


----------



## Skhu (18 Ene 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Claro que hacen IRPF en base a la nomina que tienen. Por eso digo que si se aplica esa tabla a ingresos reales del societario muchos administradores van a pagar cuota por el primer tramo. Tiene que haber sorpresa para los societarios.... no pueden dejarlo tan facil. Me sorprenderia que no tuvieran previsto esto. Aunque de rojos, rojadas.... ya se sabe....



Incluso hay muchos autónomos societarios que no tienen nómina, (para ello hay que especificar en los estatutos de la S.L que el cargo de Administrador no es retribuido). En teoría todos estos pagarían la cuota mínima y no creo que se les escape algo tan gordo


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Los bares normalmente cotizan por módulos por lo que les da igual lo que vendan.
> Entre empresas el negro desapareció hace mucho porque el problema no es la fiscalización de la administración, sino que dependes de un empleado precario que te puede vender. Por eso ninguna empresa seria trabaja en negro.
> Lo que mueve el negro en este pais son pequeños autónomos: el del taller, el cerrajero, el fontanero, el albañil.... Todos esos siguen trabajando en negro y los cojones puedes pagarle con tarjeta.
> Incluso en la era 2.0 de internet hay un montón de gente que se ha lanzado a emprender por instagram y hace comidas, manualidades.... todo en negro y publicitado por redes sociales. En España es una labor generalmente realizada por gente inmigrante, con o sin permiso de trabajo.



Ya. Pero los estados saben trucos. EN Portugal hay un mecanismo sencillo con el NIF, puedes deducirte incluso siendo asalariado ciertas cantidades por tus gastos de transporte , hostelería, etc. Em España el PP eliminó una deducción por gastos médicos que era lo que permitía saber lo que facturaban, en Portugal prefieren un IRPF alto con más deducciones dirigidas a conocer los gastos se las personas. De este modo todos los portugueses piden ticket con NIF en todas sus compras, por ridículas que sean (hasta al comprar billetes de tren tienes la opción en la máquina). Y además hay una lotería por número de ticket, así tienen doble incentivo.

Siempre habrá pequeños sectores que escapen algo, pero cada vez menos y más pequeños y marginales .Y veremos lo que tardan las haciendas en pasar a todo el mundo a estimación directa alegando que ya ellos tienen todos sus datos en tiempo real y hasta les pueden hacer la declaración.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Pero los estados saben trucos. EN Portugal hay un mecanismo sencillo con el NIF, puedes deducirte incluso siendo asalariado ciertas cantidades por tus gastos de transporte , hostelería, etc. Em España el PP eliminó una deducción por gastos médicos que era lo que permitía saber lo que facturaban, en Portugal prefieren un IRPF alto con más deducciones dirigidas a conocer los gastos se las personas. De este modo todos los portugueses piden ticket con NIF en todas sus compras, por ridículas que sean (hasta al comprar billetes de tren tienes la opción en la máquina). Y además hay una lotería por número de ticket, así tienen doble incentivo.
> 
> Siempre habrá pequeños sectores que escapen algo, pero cada vez menos y más pequeños y marginales .Y veremos lo que tardan las haciendas en pasar a todo el mundo a estimación directa alegando que ya ellos tienen todos sus datos en tiempo real y hasta les pueden hacer la declaración.



Me estás vacilando? Me estás hablando de lo que podrían hacer en España?
Mira, yo soy autónomo y muchas veces cuando como no pido la factura porque es una puto papelo y eso que me ahorro una pasta.
Cuando pago al mecánico 400 € por algo que con iva me costaría 500 € me estoy ahorrando 100 € y el sorteo te lo quedas tú.

Pero si hablamos de supuestos, yo puedo hablar de Grecia y para recaudar más no ir a por los autónomos, sino aumentarle los impuestos a todo el mundo que tenga una bien inmueble porque esos están todos fichados y no se pueden escapar. Los autónomos pueden escapar cerrando el negocio y marchándose a otros países. De hecho es un hecho que todos los jugadores de poker se han marchado ya de España.... con respecto a los youtubers casi todos los que ganan algo de pasta también lo han hecho, sólo queda Ibai y cuatro más.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> En España no se puede hacer pucherazo electoral, no te digo que muchos de los que hacen los recuentos en las mesas son autónomos.




Creo que no sabes como funciona el sistema electoral ni la LOREG. Si el domingo electoral se hace el recuento PROVISIONAL, con envio de datos por internet , al miercoles siguiente deberia hacerse el recuento GENERAL, que no se hace desde el año 2000, como minimo.

¿ De verdad estas seguro de que no se puede hacer pucherazo electoral en hezpaña ? Han hecho pucherazo electoral en USA ¿ Y de verdad tu crees que la democracia hezpañola es más transparente que la usana ?

¿ De donde sacas esos apriorismos ? ¿ De los telediarreos quizás ?


----------



## Guitarra56 (18 Ene 2022)

Pues perdonad que os diga, pero son horquillas de cotización en las que nos movemos los trabajadores por cuenta ajena, pq lo que cotizan las empresas evidentemente lo sacan de la productividad del empleado. Y dad gracias por que por lo menos no os han tocado el IRPF, otro privilegio que tenéis algunos autónomos con los módulos. Es más, los autónomos seguirán pagando menos a la seguridad social que empleados en empresas con el mismo nivel de ingresos brutos incluso después de estas medidas. 

Sin defender la subida de Escrivá, a lo mejor tendríamos que pedir homogeneizar la carga fiscal en España a la baja pero para todos y no tanto mantener privilegios para un grupo determinado. Por que los llantos de los autónomos con este tema a mí me recuerdan mucho a los argumentos de sindicatos y/o nacionalistas vascos y navarros justificando siempre la diferencia a su favor a costa de los demás.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Me estás vacilando? Me estás hablando de lo que podrían hacer en España?
> Mira, yo soy autónomo y muchas veces cuando como no pido la factura porque es una puto papelo y eso que me ahorro una pasta.
> Cuando pago al mecánico 400 € por algo que con iva me costaría 500 € me estoy ahorrando 100 € y el sorteo te lo quedas tú.
> 
> Pero si hablamos de supuestos, yo puedo hablar de Grecia y para recaudar más no ir a por los autónomos, sino aumentarle los impuestos a todo el mundo que tenga una bien inmueble porque esos están todos fichados y no se pueden escapar. Los autónomos pueden escapar cerrando el negocio y marchándose a otros países. De hecho es un hecho que todos los jugadores de poker se han marchado ya de España.... con respecto a los youtubers casi todos los que ganan algo de pasta también lo han hecho, sólo queda Ibai y cuatro más.




Un pequeño detalle si eso: Los autonomos no ganan la pasta de un jugador de poker para empezar de nuevo su vida alla donde quieran


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Me estás vacilando? Me estás hablando de lo que podrían hacer en España?
> Mira, yo soy autónomo y muchas veces cuando como no pido la factura porque es una puto papelo y eso que me ahorro una pasta.
> Cuando pago al mecánico 400 € por algo que con iva me costaría 500 € me estoy ahorrando 100 € y el sorteo te lo quedas tú.
> 
> Pero si hablamos de supuestos, yo puedo hablar de Grecia y para recaudar más no ir a por los autónomos, sino aumentarle los impuestos a todo el mundo que tenga una bien inmueble porque esos están todos fichados y no se pueden escapar. Los autónomos pueden escapar cerrando el negocio y marchándose a otros países. De hecho es un hecho que todos los jugadores de poker se han marchado ya de España.... con respecto a los youtubers casi todos los que ganan algo de pasta también lo han hecho, sólo queda Ibai y cuatro más.




Un pequeño detalle si eso: Los autonomos no ganan la pasta de un jugador de poker para empezar de nuevo su vida alla donde quieran


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Creo que no sabes como funciona el sistema electoral ni la LOREG. Si el domingo electoral se hace el recuento PROVISIONAL, con envio de datos por internet , al miercoles siguiente deberia hacerse el recuento GENERAL, que no se hace desde el año 2000, como minimo.
> 
> ¿ De verdad estas seguro de que no se puede hacer pucherazo electoral en hezpaña ? Han hecho pucherazo electoral en USA ¿ Y de verdad tu crees que la democracia hezpañola es más transparente que la usana ?
> 
> ¿ De donde sacas esos apriorismos ? ¿ De los telediarreos quizás ?



La noche electoral los resultados reales son depositados en el juzgado.
Eso de que no se hace un recuento General... lo has escuchado en un telediario?


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Un pequeño detalle si eso: Los autonomos no ganan la pasta de un jugador de poker para empezar de nuevo su vida alla donde quieran



Tú eres corto. Los autónomos que ganan más de 4000 € al mes (que es calderilla para un profesional). Para que te hagas una idea los autónomos en ingeniería facturan de 50.000 € para arriba con la nueva legislación pagarían más de 10.000 € extra al año.
Si te vas a portugal necesitas 0 € para iniciar tu nueva vida allí, de echo en Portugal todos es más barato menos la gasolina.


----------



## Scarjetas (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alega por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.



Una pregunta que se me viene a la mente.
¿En estos casos no sería más sencillo, hacer una S.Limitada y ponerse una nómina con el SMI? y aparte añadir en la nómina, el coche de empresa, dietas, pluses, etc, etc...


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Me estás vacilando? Me estás hablando de lo que podrían hacer en España?
> Mira, yo soy autónomo y muchas veces cuando como no pido la factura porque es una puto papelo y eso que me ahorro una pasta.
> Cuando pago al mecánico 400 € por algo que con iva me costaría 500 € me estoy ahorrando 100 € y el sorteo te lo quedas tú.
> 
> Pero si hablamos de supuestos, yo puedo hablar de Grecia y para recaudar más no ir a por los autónomos, sino aumentarle los impuestos a todo el mundo que tenga una bien inmueble porque esos están todos fichados y no se pueden escapar. Los autónomos pueden escapar cerrando el negocio y marchándose a otros países. De hecho es un hecho que todos los jugadores de poker se han marchado ya de España.... con respecto a los youtubers casi todos los que ganan algo de pasta también lo han hecho, sólo queda Ibai y cuatro más.



Es que si lo hacen los vecinos y tienen éxito es normal esperar que llegue aquí. Nos parecerá molesto pero yo ya veo a ancianos sacar el iPhone para pagar, esto hace dos años ni lo habría imaginado. En España se dejan vías de escape pero ahora las cuentas públicas están muy apretadas y no sé si durará.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Guitarra56 dijo:


> Pues perdonad que os diga, pero son horquillas de cotización en las que nos movemos los trabajadores por cuenta ajena, pq lo que cotizan las empresas evidentemente lo sacan de la productividad del empleado. Y dad gracias por que por lo menos no os han tocado el IRPF, otro privilegio que tenéis algunos autónomos con los módulos. Es más, los autónomos seguirán pagando menos a la seguridad social que empleados en empresas con el mismo nivel de ingresos brutos incluso después de estas medidas.
> 
> Sin defender la subida de Escrivá, a lo mejor tendríamos que pedir homogeneizar la carga fiscal en España a la baja pero para todos y no tanto mantener privilegios para un grupo determinado. Por que los llantos de los autónomos con este tema a mí me recuerdan mucho a los argumentos de sindicatos y/o nacionalistas vascos y navarros justificando siempre la diferencia a su favor a costa de los demás.



Pero hay algo que han hecho mal. Si yo me gasto 50K como empleador en un asalariado, son 38 y pico de salario y 11K y pico de cotizaciones. Pero aquí a uno que tiene un rendimiento de 50k le meten el 30% en cotizaciones dejándole 35k como base del IRPF. Hay una diferencia que no debería existir, lo suyo sería cobrarle 11k y no esos 15k, para cobrar el máximo actual el rendimiento tendría que ser superior. Y el IRPF sí que debería ser igual para todos.

En España de momento vamos por un camino raro, quitar deducciones a lo loco sin pensar que muchas de ellas, pequeñas y acumulables, son un modo de conocer los ingresos de los que expiden facturas o tickets. Esto es chapucero pero también lo es esta reforma con el modo de cálculo que han utilizado.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que si lo hacen los vecinos y tienen éxito es normal esperar que llegue aquí. Nos parecerá molesto pero yo ya veo a ancianos sacar el iPhone para pagar, esto hace dos años ni lo habría imaginado. En España se dejan vías de escape pero ahora las cuentas públicas están muy apretadas y no sé si durará.



Eres asperger? Lo digo porque estamos hablando sobre de España y como no puedes argumentar te vas por una rama de una cosa que podrían hacer.
Yo lo que veo que han hecho en Portugal es bajar los impuestos un huevo a los autónomos que vienen de fuera para que empiecen a cotizar y pagar impuestos en Portugal, de hecho muchos españoles se han marchado a Portugal. Si lo que hacen los vecinos y tienen éxito es normal esperar que llegue aquí.
Por lo cual lo mejor es mudarse a Portugal a pagar pocos impuestos, esperar a que en España haga competencia fiscal a Portugal y entonces volver a España hasta que ya no compense y luego mudarse a Italia que nos copiará a Portugal y España....
Menuda paja mental te has montado.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Tú eres corto. Los autónomos que ganan más de 4000 € al mes (que es calderilla para un profesional). Para que te hagas una idea los autónomos en ingeniería facturan de 50.000 € para arriba con la nueva legislación pagarían más de 10.000 € extra al año.
> Si te vas a portugal necesitas 0 € para iniciar tu nueva vida allí, de echo en Portugal todos es más barato menos la gasolina.




Soy corto pero educado. En tu caso se cumple el primero y el segundo claramente también


----------



## ischainyn (18 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Comame los huevos facha hijo de puta



Que te mantenga tu puta madre, bastardo...ponte a currar


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> La noche electoral los resultados reales son depositados en el juzgado.
> Eso de que no se hace un recuento General... lo has escuchado en un telediario?




Vas de listillo y sigues sin enterarte de como funciona.

Vamos a ver. Las actas son llevadas a un juzgado y los datos transmitidos informaticamente. 
¿ Para qué mierd@ sirve depositar los datos reales si luego no son mirados el miercoles siguiente al domingo electoral ?
¿ Qué pasa si se manipulan los datos informaticos pero no se comprueban las actas ?

Has oido campanas y no sabes donde. Y los telediarreos los ves tu... Lo que YO digo no sale en los telediarreos, lo que TU dices SI


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Soy corto pero educado. En tu caso se cumple el primero y el segundo claramente también



Espero que ser educado esté bien pagado en España o preveo un futuro muy oscuro para ti.


----------



## snoopi (18 Ene 2022)

a hacienda le mandas lo que quiera y ya esta. Esas medidas solo fomentan el dinero negro


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Vas de listillo y sigues sin enterarte de como funciona.
> 
> Vamos a ver. Las actas son llevadas a un juzgado y los datos transmitidos informaticamente.
> ¿ Para qué mierd@ sirve depositar los datos reales si luego no son mirados el miercoles siguiente al domingo electoral ?
> ...



El que vas de listillo eres tú. No tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona el sistema electoral español. ¿Sabes que lo que es un interventor? Todos los putos partidos importante tienen uno en las mesas electorales y hacen un recuento de los resultados de todas y cada una de ellas.
Me suda una mierda que manipulen los datos informáticos porque los datos que tienen los interventores de los partidos y los juzgados no son manipulables.


----------



## Guitarra56 (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay algo que han hecho mal. Si yo me gasto 50K como empleador en un asalariado, son 38 y pico de salario y 11K y pico de cotizaciones. Pero aquí a uno que tiene un rendimiento de 50k le meten el 30% en cotizaciones dejándole 35k como base del IRPF. Hay una diferencia que no debería existir, lo suyo sería cobrarle 11k y no esos 15k. Y el IRPF sí que debería ser igual para todos.



Sí, es verdad. Es la consecuencia aritmética de hacer que "pague la empresa" o que "pague el asalariado". Lo lógico sería que, en cualquier caso, pagara el total de la seguridad social el empleado (de un bruto absoluto que contara también lo que la empresa no te puede dar por que antes ha cotizado por ti) y luego la misma tabla de IRPF para todos. 

En cualquier caso, quitar privilegios es algo que a los liberales no debe molestarnos. O por lo menos, quejarnos también de lo que pagamos los asalariados, que sigue siendo una salvajada, no como hace el _señor _(nótese la ironía) FDV .


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> El que vas de listillo eres tú. No tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona el sistema electoral español. ¿Sabes que lo que es un interventor? Todos los putos partidos importante tienen uno en las mesas electorales y hacen un recuento de los resultados de todas y cada una de ellas.
> Me suda una mierda que manipulen los datos informáticos porque los datos que tienen los interventores de los partidos y los juzgados no son manipulables.




Eres tonto de remate y te crees que sabes.

¿ De qué mierda sirven los datos de los interventores y las actas si luego no son cotejadas cuando lo establece la LOREG ?
¿ De qué mierda sirve tener un millon de euros si no te lo gastas ?

¿ Se cumple la LOREG ? Respuesta: No, porque no se hace el recuento general.
¿ Como se elige a los disputados ? Respuesta: Con el escrutinio provisional del domingo
¿ Quien maneja los datos informaticos ? Indra, la participada por el gobierno y por Soros

¿ Conoces la diferencia entre recuento PROVISIONAL y recuento GENERAL ? Respuesta: No. No tienes ni puta idea
¿ Se ha dado un pucherazo en USA ? Respuesta: Si, Time lo defendió y explicó como se hizo en la democracia más antigua del planeta

¿ Te enteras ya de una puta vez cacho idiota ? Tira pallá y no me hagas perder más el tiempo


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Eres asperger? Lo digo porque estamos hablando sobre de España y como no puedes argumentar te vas por una rama de una cosa que podrían hacer.
> Yo lo que veo que han hecho en Portugal es bajar los impuestos un huevo a los autónomos que vienen de fuera para que empiecen a cotizar y pagar impuestos en Portugal, de hecho muchos españoles se han marchado a Portugal. Si lo que hacen los vecinos y tienen éxito es normal esperar que llegue aquí.
> Por lo cual lo mejor es mudarse a Portugal a pagar pocos impuestos, esperar a que en España haga competencia fiscal a Portugal y entonces volver a España hasta que ya no compense y luego mudarse a Italia que nos copiará a Portugal y España....
> Menuda paja mental te has montado.



El IRPf portugués es más alto que el nuestro y tiene esos mecanismos que digo. No sé cómo están las cotizaciones ni cuán inferior es la carga fiscal y de cotizaciones agregada ni sé tampoco cuántos se han mudado ni en qué sectores (no serán muchos porque para mudarse habrá que tener un negocio que permita trabajar en remoto y llevarse a la familia y comprar o alquilar una casa, etc). Si con el tiempo se van muchos, algo tendrán que hacer aquí, pero de momento Portugal recauda respecto al PIB más que España por IVA o IRPF y en parte es porque tiene el fraude más controlado con esos mecanismos. Así que aquí los copiarán o irán metiendo cosas como el ticket vasco. Aquí hay tal desesperación que acabarán metiendo peajes, subiendo el IBI, la tributación de plusvalías y todo lo que puedan.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Eres tonto de remata y te crees que sabes.
> 
> ¿ De qué mierda sirven los datos de los interventores y las actas si luego no son cotejadas cuando lo establece la LOREG ?
> ¿ De qué mierda sirve tener un millon de euros si no te lo gastas ?
> ...



Tú eres retrasado. Si los datos de los interventores dicen de por ejemplo el PP ha sacado 40 escaños en Madrid y luego en el recuento de Indra dicen que han sacado 30 se hace auditoria y se tendrían que recontar todas las mesas electorales.
Por eso no podrían hacer un pucherazo, porque hay muchos ojos mirando que han anotado los resultados de cada puta mesa electoral.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El IRPf portugués es mucho más alto que el nuestro y tiene esos mecanismos que digo. No sé cómo están las cotizaciones ni cuán inferior es la carga fiscal y de cotizaciones agregada ni sé tampoco cuántos se han mudado ni en qué sectores (no serán muchos porque para mudarse habrá que tener un negocio que permita trabajar en remoto y llevarse a la familia y comprar o alquilar una casa, etc). Si con el tiempo se van muchos, algo tendrán que hacer aquí, pero de momento Portugal recauda por persona y respecto al PIB más que España por IVA o IRPF y en parte es porque tiene el fraude más controlado con esos mecanismos. Así que aquí los copiarán o irán metiendo cosas como el ticket vasco. Aquí hay tal desesperación que acabarán metiendo peajes, subiendo el IBI, la tributación de plusvalías y todo lo que puedan.



No sabes cual es el IRPF portugués? Pues ya te digo que es mucho más bajo que el de España si eres español y te vas allí:








Por qué tantos directivos se mudan a Portugal


Llegaron a Portugal por amor y, enamoradas del país, allí siguen. Mónica García-Monzón y Reyes Zamanillo, fundadoras de MoRe, compañía de recolocación, conocen bien lo que supone




www.expansion.com













Portugal se convierte en paraíso fiscal para extranjeros ricos y famosos no residentes


Tributan al 20 % en el IRPF y no pagan impuestos de patrimonio, de sucesiones ni por donaciones



www.lavozdegalicia.es





A ver espabilao... cuando va a aprobar España esta medida que le tan bien le funciona a su vecino: nunca.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Guitarra56 dijo:


> Sí, es verdad. Es la consecuencia aritmética de hacer que "pague la empresa" o que "pague el asalariado". Lo lógico sería que, en cualquier caso, pagara el total de la seguridad social el empleado (de un bruto absoluto que contara también lo que la empresa no te puede dar por que antes ha cotizado por ti) y luego la misma tabla de IRPF para todos.
> 
> En cualquier caso, quitar privilegios es algo que a los liberales no debe molestarnos. O por lo menos, quejarnos también de lo que pagamos los asalariados, que sigue siendo una salvajada, no como hace el _señor _(nótese la ironía) FDV .



Esta reforma es desesperada y sospecho que pronto se le unirá una sustancial elevación de las bases máximas. Lo que se ha hecho es permitir durante décadas que se pudiera elegir y de pronto lanzar, al menos lo hacen gradualmente, una subida en términos netos al hacer obligatorio cotizar por rendimiento, que parece que solo una proporción pequeña lo hacía hasta ahora, aunque yo conozco a varios autónomos que cotizan por el máximo, pero es que tienen ingresos de seis cifras y ya empieza a no molestarles (eso si, cuando no paguen la pensión prometida será otra cosa).

En general la fiscalidad española es chapucera porque obedece a criterios políticos, por no perder votos durante muchos años se ha preferido cerrar en déficit antes que atacar las bolsas de potencial ingreso y ahora lo hacen todo de golpe. Segurmante es parte de un plan pactado con Europa discretamente, el apretón fiscal va a ser duro porque el chiringuito clientelar se juega su supervivencia.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> No sabes cual es el IRPF portugués? Pues ya te digo que es mucho más bajo que el de España si eres español y te vas allí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Eso lo conozco. Pero para nativos no es tan benévolo. Y mudarse tiene costes importantes.

España no juega con las cartas de Portugal, esa fiscalidad se la permite la UE porque el objetivo es atraer a minorías de ingresos muy altos que generalmente no trabajan, buscan jubilados ingleses y escandinavos de ingresos elevados (o algunos altos directivos deslocalizados) y ya se resarcirán con la fiscalidad de las caras viviendas que comprarán en Cascais o el Algarve y el IVA de su gasto personal.

El tema es que Portugal es 1/6 de España en PIB y atrayendo a unas decenas de miles de europeos le sale ya bien el negocio. España es el cuarto país de la UE y una medida semejante es probable que no nos la aprobaran porque seguramente atraería a más gente de lo que conviene a los países más ricos (alemanes ricos con casa en Baleares hay tantos que hasta había abonos anuales de avión de Múnich a Palma hace ya años ), que están perdiendo algunas bases imponibles por este invento luso.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Eso lo conozco. Pero para nativos no es tan benévolo. Y mudarse tiene costes importantes.



Te estoy preguntando que cuando lo va a copiar España, tu argumentación es que si algo lo hacen los vecinos y les funciona lo debería también aplicar en España...
Mudarse tendrá costes para ti, para por ejemplo para para los nómadas digitales tiene un coste de 0 €.
Y no es el único país al que te puedes mudar de Europa, hay muchos más ventajosos. Solo un inconsciente puede pensar que si tomas la decisión de robar a mano armada a los autónomos no se van a defender.


----------



## Vulcan86 (18 Ene 2022)

Y los autónomos venga a votar psoe jajaja


----------



## Guitarra56 (18 Ene 2022)

España tiene la ley Beckham, parecida a la portuguesa, con una cotización al 24%. Además ahora el gobierno la va ampliar a 10 años.


----------



## Guitarra56 (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta reforma es desesperada y sospecho que pronto se le unirá una sustancial elevación de las bases máximas. Lo que se ha hecho es permitir durante décadas que se pudiera elegir y de pronto lanzar, al menos lo hacen gradualmente, una subida en términos netos al hacer obligatorio cotizar por rendimiento, que parece que solo una proporción pequeña lo hacía hasta ahora, aunque yo conozco a varios autónomos que cotizan por el máximo, pero es que tienen ingresos de seis cifras y ya empieza a no molestarles (eso si, cuando no paguen la pensión prometida será otra cosa).
> 
> En general la fiscalidad española es chapucera porque obedece a criterios políticos, por no perder votos durante muchos años se ha preferido cerrar en déficit antes que atacar las bolsas de potencial ingreso y ahora lo hacen todo de golpe. Segurmante es parte de un plan pactado con Europa discretamente, el apretón fiscal va a ser duro porque el chiringuito clientelar se juega su supervivencia.



En general es evidente que no te falta razón. Sin embargo, insisto, lo que es injusto es lo que tenemos ahora que es que el grueso de la carga cae sobre los asalariados en comunidades del régimen general. 

Que se tendría que recortar por todas partes, con coherencia, y fomentar el ahorro privado para minimizar el impacto de las futuras quiebras de la seguridad social, pues claro que sí. Pero me hace gracia ver a los autónomos llevándose las manos a la cabeza con los mismos argumentos que usan, por ejemplo, los sindicatos para defender privilegios, y luego ir de que este gobierno mata a los autónomos. Las cargas fiscales nos matan a todos, y así hay que decirlo.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Guitarra56 dijo:


> España tiene la ley Beckham, parecida a la portuguesa, con una cotización al 24%. Además ahora el gobierno la va ampliar a 10 años.



Hay mecanismos palo y zanahoria. Un palo gordo es el impuesto de salida: cualquiera con más de €4M en activos financieros tiene que liquidar al dejar de residir en España el equivalente a la realización de todas sus plusvalías latentes; también si tienes más del 25% de una sociedad española no cotizada por valor de más de 1M (esta valoración la hace Hacienda) . Y si dejas la familia en España no puedes tomar otra residencia porque hacienda considera que tus "intereses vitales" están aquí. Por eso al final no se va tanta gente. 
Hay un hueco en profesionales digitales que se debe atacar con mecanismos de IRPF reducido como el que comentas, y algún alto directivo de una rama tipo Sur de Europa o EMEA puede hacer el movimiento (si eres director del territorio Norte de Iberdrola sospecho que tendrás problemas con hacienda si te mudas) . Pero están acotados por arriba (liquidar las plusvalías no realizadas es un palo importante) y por abajo por los costes (en Portugal un soltero nómada no tiene problemas, pero con familia, colegios y queriendo vivir en el eje Lisboa-Cascais, la vivienda no es nada barata ).


----------



## djvan (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alegra por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.



Y quien te ha dicho que quieren que sea asumibles?? Lo que quieren s provocar quiebra y tener que jurar fidelidad a su régimen para comer


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Guitarra56 dijo:


> En general es evidente que no te falta razón. Sin embargo, insisto, lo que es injusto es lo que tenemos ahora que es que el grueso de la carga cae sobre los asalariados en comunidades del régimen general.
> 
> Que se tendría que recortar por todas partes, con coherencia, y fomentar el ahorro privado para minimizar el impacto de las futuras quiebras de la seguridad social, pues claro que sí. Pero me hace gracia ver a los autónomos llevándose las manos a la cabeza con los mismos argumentos que usan, por ejemplo, los sindicatos para defender privilegios, y luego ir de que este gobierno mata a los autónomos. Las cargas fiscales nos matan a todos, y así hay que decirlo.



De hecho hasta ahora era ventajoso. Un tío mío autónomo hizo el truco de cotizar siempre por base baja y saltar a máxima a los 49 años y cerrar a los 64 quedando con la pensión máxima comprada a bajo coste. Luego aparecieron límites al salto de base los últimos años.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay mecanismos palo y zanahoria. Un palo gordo es el impuesto de salida: cualquiera con más de €4M en activos financieros tiene que liquidar al dejar de residir en España el equivalente a la realización de todas sus plusvalías latentes; también si tienes más del 25% de una sociedad española no cotizada por valor de más de 1M. Y si dejas la familia en España no puedes tomar otra residencia porque hacienda considera que tus "intereses vitsles" están aquí. Por eso al final no se va tanta gente. Hay un hueco en profesionales digitales que se debe atacar con mecanismos de IRPF reducido como el que comentas, y algún alto directivo de una rama tipo Sur de Europa o EMEA puede hacer el movimiento (si eres director del territorio Norte de Iberdrola sospecho que tendrás problemas con hacienda si te mudas ). Pero están acotados por arriba (liquidar las plusvalías no realizadas es un palo importante) y por abajo por los costes (en Portugal un soltero nómada no tiene problemas, pero con familia, colegios y queriendo vivir en el eje Lisboa-Cascais, la vivienda no es nada barata ).



Vives en el mundo de la piruleta.
Cualquiera que tenga hijos pequeños tiene que afrontar el hecho de que si lleva los niños a los colegios públicos les han a adoctrinar en independentismo, charismos, socialismos... para evitarlo te tienes que gastar 600 €-1000 € por niño en un colegio privado.
Es mucho más beneficioso mudarte a Irlanda, que tiene una educación de calidad, dónde los niños saldrán con ingles bilingue y con un futuro mucho más prometedor que ser un nini español que aspira a ser funcionario con 30 años.
Esta medida del gobierno es un aviso a todos los españoles con títulos y capacidades valoradas en el exterior de que es mejor de que huyan ahora del barco que se hunde que sufrir el resto de sus vidas las consecuencias.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Vives en el mundo de la piruleta.
> Cualquiera que tenga hijos pequeños tiene que afrontar el hecho de que si lleva los niños a los colegios públicos les han a adoctrinar en independentismo, charismos, socialismos... para evitarlo te tienes que gastar 600 €-1000 € por niño en un colegio privado.
> Es mucho más beneficioso mudarte a Irlanda, que tiene una educación de calidad, dónde los niños saldrán con ingles bilingue y con un futuro mucho más prometedor que ser un nini español que aspira a ser funcionario con 30 años.
> Esta medida del gobierno es un aviso a todos los españoles con títulos y capacidades valoradas en el exterior de que es mejor de que huyan ahora del barco que se hunde que sufrir el resto de sus vidas las consecuencias.



Irlanda tiene un IRPF más o menos como el español pero unas cotizaciones muy bajas, el 4%. Te puede compensar , con 100K al año pagas allí 32K de IRPF y solo 4K en cotizaciones. Aquí serían 32+15, ahorras 11K. La diferencia siempre es la SS, que en los países anglos es muy baja porque las pensiones son más bajas, ese es el problema de España, que tiene un sistema con unas obligaciones reconocidas muy elevadas.


----------



## Greco (18 Ene 2022)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Esto es un tema que viene de largo. Al final lo que está quedando de manifiesto es que *los trabajadores asalariados sufren un saqueo de más del 50% de su producción, y han cerrado el único recoveco que quedaba para escaparse de la sangría y poder tener un mínimo nivel de autonomía.*
> 
> Al final empujan a todo el mundo a hacerse currito, cuando ser autónomo para mí *ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida a nivel laboral.*
> 
> ...



¿Te importaría explicitar un poco? No tengo clara la tremenda diferencia entre trabajador por cuenta ajena y autónomo, principalmente por desconocimiento de la segunda modalidad (pero como los autónomos suelen quejarse de estar machacados, no me ha dado por investigar...)


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (18 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Se trata de* rendimientos netos* y no de facturación.
> 
> Puede ocurrir con una facturación de 60k te quedes en la parte baja de la tabla por qué en IRPF te salgan unos rendimientos netos de 12k (aquí ya están descontados los 3,5k de seguros sociales)
> 
> ...



Según entiendo por facturación.
Hoy se paga casi 300 euros aunque factures 0 o te quedes en negativo.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irlanda tiene un IRPF más o menos como el español pero unas cotizaciones muy bajas, el 4%. Te puede compensar , con 100K al año pagas allí 32K de IRPF y solo 4K en cotizaciones. Aquí serían 32+15, ahorras 11K. La diferencia siempre es la SS, que en los países anglos es muy baja porque las pensiones son más bajas, ese es el problema de España, que tiene un sistema con unas obligaciones reconocidas muy elevadas.



Te lo digo en serio, pareces que eres asperger. Mudarse a por ejemplo Irlanda tiene beneficios latentes mucho mayores. El principal es por las posibilidades que ofrece su economía para pasar de facturar 100k al año en España a 300k en Irlanda. Sistema educativo y sanitario mejor y más futuro para tus hijos.
¿Conoces a los hijos de gente que trabajo como funcionario o en las empresas del ibex en España? Ahora en España son ninis sin futuro que aspirar a sacarse una oposición para vivir con un sueldo de 1500 € y con una casa cedida por los padres.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Te lo digo en serio, pareces que eres asperger. Mudarse a por ejemplo Irlanda tiene beneficios latentes mucho mayores. El principal es por las posibilidades que ofrece su economía para pasar de facturar 100k al año en España a 300k en Irlanda. Sistema educativo y sanitario mejor y más futuro para tus hijos.
> ¿Conoces a los hijos de gente que trabajo como funcionario o en las empresas del ibex en España? Ahora en España son ninis sin futuro que aspirar a sacarse una oposición para vivir con un sueldo de 1500 € y con una casa cedida por los padres.



300.000 por año un autónomo en Irlanda podrá ser en segmentos muy acotados y el que logra facturar 1500 por día allí supongo que aquí irá también sobrado.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho hasta ahora era ventajoso. Un tío mío autónomo hizo el truco de cotizar siempre por base baja y saltar a máxima a los 49 años y cerrar a los 64 quedando con la pensión máxima comprada a bajo coste. Luego aparecieron límites al salto de base los últimos años.



Y el problema es que ahora como tienen en cuenta toda la vida laboral, el autónomo que tiene 55 o así, que es cuando más clientes se suele tener, va a pagar un pastizal y la pensión le va a subir una mierda porque le van a contar los años que ha estado cotizando poco.

Al final quieren miseria generalizada, no hay que buscarle más vueltas.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Y el problema es que ahora como tienen en cuenta toda la vida laboral, el autónomo que tiene 55 o así, que es cuando más clientes se suele tener, va a pagar un pastizal y la pensión le va a subir una mierda porque le van a contar los años que ha estado cotizando poco.
> 
> Al final quieren miseria generalizada, no hay que buscarle más vueltas.



Es que son medidas extemporáneas dictadas por la urgencia, esto no tiene que ver con la lógica o un diseño adecuado y justo . Lo suyo en un pais con problemas de empleo y una elevada proporción de autónomos sería tener los primeros xK euros exentos de cotización pero el sistema español no se lo puede permitir. En España no se paga IRPF hasta 14k pero se cotiza por toda la masa salarial..en UK dejan ese hueco en cotizaciones porque han hecho la transición de sistema y las pensiones les cuestan solo el 6% del PIB al ser muy bajas.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 300.000 por año un autónomo en Irlanda podrá ser en segmentos muy acotados y el que logra facturar 1500 por día allí supongo que aquí irá también sobrado.



La renta per cápita en España es de 23690 € mientras que la renta per cápita en Irlada es de 74.840 €
El segmento de españoles que factura 100.000 € al año es muy inferior al de los los irlandeses de 300.000 €.

Y lo importante no es esa la diferencia, sino el saber que Irlanda era más pobre que España hace unas decadas. Si analizas la posible situación de Irlada Vs España en 2 décadas la decisión es obligada.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (18 Ene 2022)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Te importaría explicitar un poco? No tengo clara la tremenda diferencia entre trabajador por cuenta ajena y autónomo, principalmente por desconocimiento de la segunda modalidad (pero como los autónomos suelen quejarse de estar machacados, no me ha dado por investigar...)



Tu coges tu última nómina y sumas las cotizaciones a las SS tuyas y "de la empresa" y sale más o menos el 37%. Entrecomillo lo de la empresa, porque es la gran estafa de la fiscalidad en este país, ya que sí tu no trabajas eso no lo paga la empresa. Sería una cotización empresarial si dependiese de la facturación de la empresa. 
Si a lo que cuesta tu contrato le descuentas todo lo que se queda el estado, queda una presión fiscal de más del 50% salvo que tengas un trabajo de chichinabo a jornada parcial. Y aún así estamos en un 40%.

Y no son progresivas como dice más de uno. Sin proporcionales. Si fueran progresivas ya dejaba directamente de trabajar y me dedicaba a atracar funcionarios a la puerta de los ministerios.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que son medidas extemporáneas dictadas por la urgencia, esto no tiene que ver con la lógica o un diseño adecuado y justo . Lo suyo en un pais con problemas de empleo y una elevada proporción de autónomos sería tener los primeros xK euros exentos de cotización pero el sistema español no se lo puede permitir. En España no se paga IRPF hasta 14k pero se cotiza por toda la masa salarial..en UK dejan ese hueco en cotizaciones porque han hecho la transición de sistema y las pensiones les cuestan solo el 6% del PIB al ser muy bajas.



Pero es que con esto van a recaudar muchísimo menos porque vamos a hacer en negro todo lo posible aunque tengamos que malvivir. 

Yo no voy a estar disponible 24/7 para ganar 800 euros. Hago cuatro chapuzas, o me busco un trabajo y mi sueldo Nescafé y a los 6 años la lío y me voy al paro y colaboro con el colapso de esta farsa.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> La renta per cápita en España es de 23690 € mientras que la renta per cápita en Irlada es de 74.840 €
> El segmento de españoles que factura 100.000 € al año es muy inferior al de los los irlandeses de 300.000 €.
> 
> Y lo importante no es esa la diferencia, sino el saber que Irlanda era más pobre que España hace unas decadas. Si analizas la posible situación de Irlada Vs España en 2 décadas la decisión es obligada.



No hagas esa comparación tan sencilla. No es exactamente así porque 1/3 del PIB irlandés son beneficios de capital foráneo que se van fuera y luego los salarios bajos son superiores a los españoles. Por eso el salario medio en Irlanda no es 3 veces el español y no debe ni llegar a dos, aunque cerca andará. De todos modos lo de España tiene que ver con niveles salariales muy bajos para demasiadas personas, incluso respecto a nuestro propio promedio. Por cierto el per capita español en 2019 a mi me salen 27K y en 2023 eso será. El salario medio en Irlanda son 40K o por ahí, por la ratio de Pib sin más debería ser más de 70k.

Yo he comprado muchos servicios profesionales y jamás he visto tarifas de 1500 por hombre y día, bueno, sí que las he visto y más pero para cosas muy específicas y complejas. Lo habitual por toda Europa, lo mismos Suecia que UK, anda en 300-700 euros por día y eso sobre 220 días da brutos anuales de entre 65 y 160k, que me imagino que es lo que ingresa un autónomo calificado en esos países descontando gastos operativos y compras.









More tax, less benefits: Is working as a contractor right for you?


Flexibility and the pay opportunities come at the cost of job insecurity and tax downsides




www.irishtimes.com


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Ene 2022)

No creo que sea para tanto y soy autónomo, eso sí, desde el covid cotizo el en torno a los s 600€, solo hay que echar números al año, para saber que la diferencia de pagar 300€ a 600€ no es tan brutal si tenemos en cuenta todo.

Lo que no entiendo es que existan autónomos que ganen 800€ o 900€ brutos, para eso, no seas autónomo.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hagas esa comparación tan sencilla. No es exactamente así porque 1/3 del PIB irlandés son beneficios de capital foráneo que se van fuera y luego los salarios bajos son superiores a los españoles. Por eso el salario medio en Irlanda no es 3 veces el español y no debe ni llegar a dos, aunque cerca andará. De todos modos lo de España tiene que ver con niveles salariales muy bajos para demasiadas personas, incluso respecto a nuestro propio promedio. Por cierto el per capita español en 2019 a mi me salen 27K y en 2023 eso será. El salario medio en Irlanda son 40K o por ahí, por la ratio de Pib sin más debería ser más de 70k.
> 
> Yo he comprado muchos servicios profesionales y jamás he visto tarifas de 1500 por hombre y día, bueno, sí que las he visto y más pero para cosas muy específicas y complejas. Lo habitual por toda Europa, lo mismos Suecia que UK, anda en 300-700 euros por día y eso sobre 220 días da brutos anuales de entre 65 y 160k, que me imagino que es lo que ingresa un autónomo calificado en esos países descontando gastos operativos y compras.
> 
> ...



Tarifas de 300 € son para ingenieros con 1 o 2 años de experiencia en Suecia y UK, lo sé porque ya he trabajado como freelance para países del norte de Europa.
700 € ya es una tarifa para ingenieros senior con experiencia.
Ves como me das la razón y compensa a todos los niveles poner tu residencia en el norte de Europa. Incluso podrías venir 5 meses de vacaciones a españa en el invierno a gastar en cervezas y restaurantes.
Has visto a españoles facturando por 100.000 €? Eson son tarifas de 450 €/días, los que en España cobran esa tarifa en Irlanda cobran 1500 €/día.

Decenas de miles de mileuristas titulados se han mudado ya a los países del norte de europa por la falta de futuro en la economía española. Más de 2 millones de españoles son emigrantes.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No creo que sea para tanto y soy autónomo, eso sí, desde el covid cotizo el en torno a los s 600€, solo hay que echar números al año, para saber que la diferencia de pagar 300€ a 600€ no es tan brutal si tenemos en cuenta todo.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que existan autónomos que ganen 800€ o 900€ brutos, para eso, no seas autónomo.



El 80% de los autónomos en España cotizan por la base mínima, eso quiere decir que eres del 20% que cotiza más, pero la mayoría de estos lo hacen porque están próximos a la jubilación y quieren que la base les suba.
¿No entiendes que existan autónomos que ganen 900 €? Que para eso lo mejor quedarte en casa ganando 0 € ¿verdad? Pues no sé si sabes que ganar 900-300 € = 600 € son 600 € más que estar en casa tumbado.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No creo que sea para tanto y soy autónomo, eso sí, desde el covid cotizo el en torno a los s 600€, solo hay que echar números al año, para saber que la diferencia de pagar 300€ a 600€ no es tan brutal si tenemos en cuenta todo.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que existan autónomos que ganen 800€ o 900€ brutos, para eso, no seas autónomo.



Bueno, es que España está hecha una mierda. En Alemania o Francia se meten a autónomos los profesionales tradicionales y ahora tambien muchos del mundo IT. Pero España camufla como autónomos a lo que realmente son asalariados discontinuos y no indemnizados, creo recordar que España, Italia y Uk tienen las mayores proporciones de autónomos de la UE. En USA hay en cambio muy pocos (10M en un mercado laboral de 170M, en UK creo recordar que skn 5M y no muchos menos en Italia ). Eso depende del tamaño de las empresas en cada país, la fiscalidad relativa (en USA no debe tener muchas ventajas ser autonomo y entonces lo son los que tienen que serlo ,tipo dentistas, fisioterapeutas, camioneros ...).

En España hay cosas rarísimas en el mercado de subcontratas que tenemos. Ahora no la encuentro pero tenía una tabla de lo que declaran a hacienda los autónomos en Alemania y quitando unas cuantas profesiones tradicionales como notarios o dentistas, la media no era tan elevada y en algunas profesiones incluso era baja para un país con el salario medio por encima de 40k.

Sí es cierto que menos de 18/20.000 euros anuales es un rendimiento muy bajo incluso para España (con un SMI de 13.510 se supone que un autónomo debería estar holgadamente por encima del salario mínimo). En España la productividad media de un trabajo ronda los 60K , pero hay sectores donde no llega a 30k, y entre los autónomos de bajos ingresos los habrá muy mayores que ya no serían aceptados en el mercado ni por el SMI, otros que no logran ser contratados como asalariados pero disfrazados de autónomos sí, son muchas situaciones posibles. En otros países el SMi y el salario medio te pueden indicar lo que como poco gana un autónomo porque tienen un mercado laboral funcional y el que quiere puede trabajar por el mínimo. En España ni eso.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero cada vez más gente paga con tarjeta de modo voluntario. La subida es escandalosa los últimos años, ya nadie menor de 40 paga ni en el bar en efectivo. Y los pagos entre empresas ya están fiscalizados al existir un límite ridículamente bajo para pagos en efectivo. Sigue existiendo pero morirá, el ejemplo es Portugal. Basta con crear un modelo único de TPV conectado a hacienda o pedir el NIF hasta para compras pequeñas y lo matas. No todo, siempre habrá putas callejeras, gitanos y bares de mierda, pero todo el que mueva transacciones de cierta importancia o hacia un público joven que ya paga con el iPhone o la tarjeta todo, está condenado.
> 
> Los vascos andan con esto.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo comercio físico. 

Prefiero pandemia, 50-50 tarjeta efectivo, algún medio 40-60.

Posteriormente confinamiento. 
80-20 tarjeta, efectivo. 
Y no te cuento lo de puedo pagar con el móvil, bizzum, una transferencia.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Tarifas de 300 € son para ingenieros con 1 o 2 años de experiencia en Suecia y UK, lo sé porque ya he trabajado como freelance para países del norte de Europa.
> 700 € ya es una tarifa para ingenieros senior con experiencia.
> Ves como me das la razón y compensa a todos los niveles poner tu residencia en el norte de Europa. Incluso podrías venir 5 meses de vacaciones a españa en el invierno a gastar en cervezas y restaurantes.
> Has visto a españoles facturando por 100.000 €? Eson son tarifas de 450 €/días, los que en España cobran esa tarifa en Irlanda cobran 1500 €/día.
> ...



Bueno, cum grano salis los 2M.

Lo otro es verdad. Pero es que hablamos de cosas diferentes. Tú planteas la emigración como profesional libre, y yo hablaba de lo que supone mudarte a Portugal o Irlanda para apurar ventajas fiscales pero manteniendo el negocio español. Porque muchos negocios no te los puedes llevar y hay esas barreras tan insidiosas que pone el Estado (eso de cobrar un exit tax es demencial pero lo hacen más países). En Irlanda facturas más a igual trabajo con seguridad, pero habría que ver cuanto es el ingreso medio real de un autónomo irlandés, más que un español seguro pero no creo que más del doble.

En cuanto a la emigración, hay mucho mito. Es cierto que en algunas profesiones ya es preocupante y se tendría que hacer algo (hay 20k médicos fuera, eso es un agujero enorme que aquí se suple importando latinoamericanos pwro ellos tmabien saben irse a otros sitios ). Al final la emigración española en realidad es de las más bajas de Europa, muy inferior a la portuguesa y la mayor parte son además extranjeros que se nacionalizan y se largan.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (18 Ene 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Pues a tomar las calles hijos de putas, se acabo esta follada constante.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> El que vas de listillo eres tú. No tienes ni puta idea de cómo funciona el sistema electoral español. ¿Sabes que lo que es un interventor? Todos los putos partidos importante tienen uno en las mesas electorales y hacen un recuento de los resultados de todas y cada una de ellas.
> Me suda una mierda que manipulen los datos informáticos porque los datos que tienen los interventores de los partidos y los juzgados no son manipulables.



Y el voto por correo....?


----------



## kenny220 (18 Ene 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Una pregunta que se me viene a la mente.
> ¿En estos casos no sería más sencillo, hacer una S.Limitada y ponerse una nómina con el SMI? y aparte añadir en la nómina, el coche de empresa, dietas, pluses, etc, etc...



Como Autónomo societario cotizas por una base de 1254€, pagas 370€ al mes de mínimo. 

Sabes cuanto tocaba cobrar por el cese temporal del confinamiento, 849€.

Renta del local, 1500€.
Luz, solo potencia contratada 60€.
Gestoría, 300€, la misma que te gestionaba lo del cese temporal, ERTE si tuvieras empleado, etc. 

No digo nada, si tenías que pagar mercancía. 


El empleado que tuvimos en ERTE, cobro algo menos de su sueldo, iria justo para llegar a fin de mes, yo tuve que poner pasta para no quebrar y además vivir esos 3 meses. 

Es un chollo esto de Autónomo. 

Lo bueno es que en 2 años no me ha pillado el cóvid, ni ahora el omicron. Una semana sin currar son 2000€ de gastos a cubrir, sin ingresar más que 300€ si acaso.


----------



## Pat (18 Ene 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Ya se que Villanueva es un progre provacunas, pero ciñéndonos a lo que dice, el plan del Gobierno es una auténtica barbaridad. Según dice, una autónomo que facture (no ingrese neto, sino simplemente facture) unos 1500 euros pagará 410 de cuota, es decir, casi un tercio de lo facturado. Si a esto se le suma el IVA y los gastos que hay que cubrir ni por asomo llega a los 1000 euros ingresados.
> 
> Me alegra por los autónomos que voten al Frente popular, pero no deja de ser una burrada, parece hecho expresamente para arruinarlos (y probablemente sea así). Pero bueno, supongo que desmantelar el tejido productivo es un pequeño precio a pagar por ver la cara de felicidad de los menas con sus paguitas o de las mujeres que se lo llevan crudo por decir que su marido les ha levantado la voz en una discusión aunque no haya ninguna prueba de ello.



Es imposible que la cuota sea sobre facturación, seguro que es sobre beneficios netos reducidos, lo único que pasa es el quien anuncio que la cuota será según facturación es un iletrado numérica.


1400€ de facturación implica una posible beneficio maximo de unas 300-400€. Pero lo mas probable es que 1400 € de facturación no de ninguna beneficio dado que el margen comercial sobre 1400€ no de para pagar el alquilar.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, cum grano salis los 2M.
> 
> Lo otro es verdad. Pero es que hablamos de cosas diferentes. Tú planteas la emigración como profesional libre, y yo hablaba de lo que supone mudarte a Portugal o Irlanda para apurar ventajas fiscales pero manteniendo el negocio español. Porque muchos negocios no te los puedes llevar y hay esas barreras tan insidiosas que pone el Estado (eso de cobrar un exit tax es demencial pero lo hacen más países). En Irlanda facturas más a igual trabajo con seguridad, pero habría que ver cuanto es el ingreso medio real de un autónomo irlandés, más que un español seguro pero no creo que más del doble.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que planteo la emigración como profesional libre.
El que tiene un taller y tiene un beneficio anual de 15.000 € está jodido. A ese le han estafado y cada año que pase estará peor porque año a año le irán subiendo poco a poco los impuestos y le reducirán la calidad de los servicios públicos.
Ese sin futuro español era algo que ya estaban disfrutando millones de españoles jóvenes que viven son sus padres y sin planes de independizarse y llevar una vida decente ¿te suena el 11m y el surgimiento de Podemos?
Pues Podemos ya es historia y ahora se viene un nuevo giro a la derecha por pare de VOX y veremos cuales son las reformas económicas que se aprueben en unos meses cuando el PP y VOX obtengan mayoría absoluta. Eso marcará el fin definitivo del futuro de España o la vuelta a la racionalidad.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Pues claro que planteo la emigración como profesional libre.
> El que tiene un taller y tiene un beneficio anual de 15.000 € está jodido. A ese le han estafado y cada año que pase estará peor porque año a año le irán subiendo poco a poco los impuestos y le reducirán la calidad de los servicios públicos.
> Ese sin futuro español era algo que ya estaban disfrutando millones de españoles jóvenes que viven son sus padres y sin planes de independizarse y llevar una vida decente ¿te suena el 11m y el surgimiento de Podemos?
> Pues Podemos ya es historia y ahora se viene un nuevo giro a la derecha por pare de VOX y veremos cuales son las reformas económicas que se aprueben en unos meses cuando el PP y VOX obtengan mayoría absoluta. Eso marcará el fin definitivo del futuro de España o la vuelta a la racionalidad.



Todavía podrían no ganar pero tienen delante la peor legislatura de la historia española. Porque o enderezan el país o se lo cargan y lo segundo es mucho más fácil.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Pues mirando por ahí veo cosas curiosas. En UK hay esas ventajas de no cotizar un tramo de rentas que seguro que ayuda mucho.

Pero tampoco es un chollo ser autónomo en otros países.. en Francia tienen cotizaciones inferiores a los asalariados pero no bajas, y supongo que las pensiones serán en consecuencia pequeñas . En Francia se cotiza mucho y a cambio hay pensiones de 4 y 5000 euros, pocas pero las hay. Allí se cotiza como asalariado el 42% hasta unos 130k anuales, como autónomo veo que la mitad aunque ese 22% es sobre facturación , en Francia todavía las cotizaciones son para sanidad además de para pensiones y desempleo, por eso son tan altas, a cambio puedes, si cotizas por el máximo, cobrar 7000 al mes por desempleo durante dos años, por ejemplo.











Quel coût pour devenir auto entrepreneur en 2020


L’auto entreprise est gratuite à sa création, mais ensuite soumise à diverses charges, tout au long de son existence. Découvrez lesquelles pour établir un budget prévisionnel juste.




www.bizyness.fr







Me llama la atencion esto de Alemania. Sostienen que para sacarte 50k netos debes facturar 148000. Hay ahí algunos gastos que no entiendo como esos 18K de prima de riesgo pero la diferencia es notable. Luego si miras salario bruto contra rendimiento neto del autónomo son 34k de diferencia de los que la mitad esa prima de riesgo. Aún así no parece nada barato ser autónomo en Alemania, te toca pagar seguro médico privado caro y los costes fiscales son bastante superiores.

En España ahora no sé ,pero hace unos años con más gastos deducibles y el chollo de poder cotizar alto solo los últimos años más los módulos , yo diría que un autónomo medio (un taxista por ejemplo apenas paga IRPF y SS el mínimo, en realidad sw lleva neto casi todo lo que queda tras pagar coche, combustible y seguros ) necesitaba menos bruto que un asalariado para tener igual nivel de vida. Ahora con una sociedad y la posibilidad de mantener ciertas deducciones podría ser en algunos casos pero creo que cada vez menos.





__





Musterrechnung: Erst rechnen, dann handeln - WiWo


WIWO AMP2




amp2.wiwo.de


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Tú eres retrasado. Si los datos de los interventores dicen de por ejemplo el PP ha sacado 40 escaños en Madrid y luego en el recuento de Indra dicen que han sacado 30 se hace auditoria y se tendrían que recontar todas las mesas electorales.
> Por eso no podrían hacer un pucherazo, porque hay muchos ojos mirando que han anotado los resultados de cada puta mesa electoral.





Adicto dijo:


> Tú eres retrasado. Si los datos de los interventores dicen de por ejemplo el PP ha sacado 40 escaños en Madrid y luego en el recuento de Indra dicen que han sacado 30 se hace auditoria y se tendrían que recontar todas las mesas electorales.
> Por eso no podrían hacer un pucherazo, porque hay muchos ojos mirando que han anotado los resultados de cada puta mesa electoral.












La Junta Electoral Central rechaza el recurso de VOX en el que pedía repetir el escrutinio de Sevilla


MADRID, 18 (EUROPA PRESS) La Junta Electoral Central (JEC) ha rechazado por extemporáneo el recurso presentado por VOX en el que se pedía repetir el escrutinio




www.lavanguardia.com













La fiabilidad del escrutinio, en duda tras el segundo recuento de Sevilla


La reclamación del partido político VOX para que se realizara un segundo recuento de los votos de las elecciones autonómicas en la provincia de Sevilla ha arrojado serias dudas sob




www.elmundo.es







*



¿Están interesados los partidos grandes en que no se hagan de forma correcta las elecciones y que se omita el escrutinio general?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Están.
> 
> *¿Por qué?*
> 
> Eso mismo nos preguntamos todos.













EDITORIAL Pilar Baselga: Los grandes partidos no están interesados en que las elecciones sean transparentes


Pilar Baselga resume su actividad política así: “Tras los resultados electorales tan extraños del 28 de abril de 2019, un grupo de españoles se unieron para crear una plataforma de vigilancia electoral y, unos meses después, se constituyó la asociación de ámbito nacional llamada Asociación




udec.es


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Todavía podrían no ganar pero tienen delante la peor legislatura de la historia española. Porque o enderezan el país o se lo cargan y lo segundo es mucho más fácil.



Poder no ganar no es una opción sobretodo con anuncios como este. 
Si el PP estuviera en la misma situación que en 2011 ya sabemos que simplemente haría cambios cosméticos para estirar el chicle, pero ahora con VOX estarán obligados a no ser tan tibios. Las medidas que tomaran no enderezarán al país, simplemente hará que se vaya a la mierda mucho más lento que con PSOE + Podemos.
La opción más inteligente aún con el cambio de gobierno es emigrar y volver cuando estés jubilado a disfrutar de las playas.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> La Junta Electoral Central rechaza el recurso de VOX en el que pedía repetir el escrutinio de Sevilla
> 
> 
> MADRID, 18 (EUROPA PRESS) La Junta Electoral Central (JEC) ha rechazado por extemporáneo el recurso presentado por VOX en el que se pedía repetir el escrutinio
> ...



En España hay un agujero en el voto postal y el otro posible es lanzarse y hacer trampa en el escrutinio confiando en que el rival no hace un recuento paralelo y/o aceptaría el fraude a cambio de no se sabe qué. Yo no descartaría en casos desesperados. En el referéndum de la OTAN todo apunta a que se hizo con el acuerdo del PP y se podría haber repetido alguna vez. Roberto centeno sostiene que Ayuso habría sacado más de 70 escaños pero se dejó robar algunos porque iba sobrada. A saber lo que se cuece por ahí. Lo que sí se porque conozco a muchos diputados de PP y Vox es que NO hay una oficina electoral del partido que específicamente haga un recuento paralelo de actas y hoy día eso es fácil y barato de montar. Ellos ,eso sí, si ven algo muy llamativo interponen un recurso ante la Junta Electoral y así saco el PP su diputado por Vizcaya de la Fanjul, por ejemplo. Pero sólo con el voto postal, con las cifras que se han dado recientemente, mueves una decena de últimos escaños con facilidad y no es difícil dar el cambiazo y que todo vaya al partido que controla Correos. Es más difícil que en USA, donde es escandaloso , pero no imposible.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> La Junta Electoral Central rechaza el recurso de VOX en el que pedía repetir el escrutinio de Sevilla
> 
> 
> MADRID, 18 (EUROPA PRESS) La Junta Electoral Central (JEC) ha rechazado por extemporáneo el recurso presentado por VOX en el que se pedía repetir el escrutinio
> ...



Veo que no te has leído las noticias que publicas:

*



Sin embargo, la Junta Electoral Provincial de Sevilla emitió un informe en el que hace constar que el escrutinio general fue realizado el 9 de abril y que se notificó a los representantes de las candidaturas que disponían de un plazo de un día para presentar las reclamaciones y recursos que estimasen oportunos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


VOX presentó el recurso tarde y les mandaron a freír monas. *


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En España hay un agujero en el voto postal y el otro posible es lanzarse y hacer trampa en el escrutinio confiando en que el rival no hace un recuento paralelo y/o aceptaría el fraude a cambio de no se sabe qué. Yo no descartaría en casos desesperados. En el referéndum de la OTAN todo apunta a que se hizo con el acuerdo del PP y se podría haber repetido alguna vez. Roberto centeno sostiene que Ayuso habría sacado más de 70 escaños pero se dejó robar algunos porque iba sobrada. A saber lo que se cuece por ahí. Lo que sí se porque conozco a muchos diputados de PP y Vox es que NO hay una oficina electoral del partido que específicamente haga un recuento paralelo de actas y hoy día eso es fácil y barato de montar. Ellos ,eso sí, si ven algo muy llamativo interponen un recurso ante la Junta Electoral y así saco el PP su diputado por Vizcaya de la Fanjul, por ejemplo. Pero sólo con el voto postal, con las cifras que se han dado recientemente, mueves una decena de últimos escaños con facilidad y no es difícil dar el cambiazo y que todo vaya al partido que controla Correos. Es más difícil que en USA, donde es escandaloso , pero no imposible.



Roberto Centeno es el paranóico que decía que la deuda española era mucho más alta de la real o que si se eliminaban las autonomías se ahorrarían decenas de millones de €.


----------



## Adicto (18 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Y el voto por correo....?



¿Sabes cuántos meses tardó todo un ministerio en tramitar los ERE's para los parados? Sabes el tiempo y la infraestructura pública que se necesitaría para manipular miles de sobres que van a miles de mesas de todo el país?
Todas las teorías de las conspiración caer por un problema básico, todas se basan en que miles de personas están metidas en un ajo y que nadie va a cantar... y más en un país en dónde el que sabe algo lo cuenta.


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En España hay un agujero en el voto postal y el otro posible es lanzarse y hacer trampa en el escrutinio confiando en que el rival no hace un recuento paralelo y/o aceptaría el fraude a cambio de no se sabe qué. Yo no descartaría en casos desesperados. En el referéndum de la OTAN todo apunta a que se hizo con el acuerdo del PP y se podría haber repetido alguna vez. Roberto centeno sostiene que Ayuso habría sacado más de 70 escaños pero se dejó robar algunos porque iba sobrada. A saber lo que se cuece por ahí. Lo que sí se porque conozco a muchos diputados de PP y Vox es que NO hay una oficina electoral del partido que específicamente haga un recuento paralelo de actas y hoy día eso es fácil y barato de montar. Ellos ,eso sí, si ven algo muy llamativo interponen un recurso ante la Junta Electoral y así saco el PP su diputado por Vizcaya de la Fanjul, por ejemplo. Pero sólo con el voto postal, con las cifras que se han dado recientemente, mueves una decena de últimos escaños con facilidad y no es difícil dar el cambiazo y que todo vaya al partido que controla Correos. Es más difícil que en USA, donde es escandaloso , pero no imposible.




Es muy probable el pucherazo en aquellos sitios donde los rivales no tienen interventores:. Vascongadas y Cataluña fijo


----------



## Remero consentido (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Veo que no te has leído las noticias que publicas:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOX presentó el recurso tarde y les mandaron a freír monas. *




Veo que no entiendes la orientacion de la noticia: Se producen pequeños pucherazos que hacen bailar uno o dos escaños. Luego la JEC ya se inventa lo que a bien tenga para rechazar la impugnacion


----------



## Guitarra56 (18 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Todavía podrían no ganar pero tienen delante la peor legislatura de la historia española. Porque o enderezan el país o se lo cargan y lo segundo es mucho más fácil.




En dos años vamos a tener la madre de todas las crisis, es una tormenta perfecta. Entre población envejecida y la seguridad social quebrada, los tipos que van a tener que subir sí o sí y el consiguiente encarecimiento de la deuda, la contracción del gasto público, y las bolsas sobrevaloradas (menos la española, pero ese es otro tema) se va a liar grande. Y con otra burbuja inmobiliaria asomando y el paro siendo aún altísimo. El que venga en las siguientes elecciones, sean cuando sean, lo va a tener jodido.


----------



## Rescatador (18 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Y el voto por correo....?



Los primeros votos en ser contados son los últimos en introducirse en la urna.

Y empieza el recuento después de cerrarse las urnas.
Empieza el recuento en Fuenlabrada, y la mayoría de los primeros votos eran a la izquierda.
Pero de repente empieza Partido Popular, Partido Popular, Partido Popular y arrasamos en mi mesa y en el resto de las mesas del colegio electoral.​


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Los primeros votos en ser contados son los últimos en introducirse en la urna.
> 
> Y empieza el recuento después de cerrarse las urnas.​Empieza el recuento en Fuenlabrada, y la mayoría de los primeros votos eran a la izquierda.​Pero de repente empieza Partido Popular, Partido Popular, Partido Popular y arrasamos en mi mesa y en el resto de las mesas del colegio electoral.​



Es difícil afinar ahí pero yo lo veo posible. Antes dr 2016 no era interesante porque pocos votaban por correo pero ahora es tentador volver de tu lado el 100% del voto postal. Correos es una empresa demasiado política para confiar ciegamente en ella. No deja de ser una posibilidad menor de fraude si comparamos con monstruosidades como USA (solo en LA County había 1.3M, sobre 10M de censo, de votantes que estaban muertos o no residían) o UK (cuentan los votos en un pabellón a lo loco y los de escocia los llevaron todos al mismo sitio ), pero huecos hay. Wn Francia se prohibió el voto postal en 1975 porque sospechaban de fraude. Bueno, sabían que era masivo.


----------



## Segismunda (18 Ene 2022)

El empleo que no controla directamente el gobierno, les estorba. No hay más.


----------



## Triyuga (18 Ene 2022)

Es la España que Tu quieres, vota PSOE.

hay muchos autonomos que votan PSOE
hay incluso un ganadero que se presenta por Podemos CyL;:

*El ganadero lacianiego Sixto Martínez encabezará las listas de Unidas Podemos en León*
_








El ganadero lacianiego Sixto Martínez encabezará las listas de Unidas Podemos en León


Los bercianos Agure Bilbao, Javier Arias y María Luisa Varela ocuparán los números 4, 5 y 10 de la candidatura




www.elbierzodigital.com




_


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Es la España que Tu quieres, vota PSOE.
> 
> hay muchos autonomos que votan PSOE
> hay incluso un ganadero que se presenta por Podemos CyL;:
> ...



Ese cobrará alguna paguina de la mina. Es incompatible ser trabajador de verdad y votar PSOE, y de ganadero se curra mucho.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Ene 2022)

es que eso de tener que pagar para poder trabajar ya estaba mal desde el principio, a no ser que fuera una cuota testimonial, sobre todo al principio cuando el negocio no da beneficios muy seguramente.

Luego que si en la edad media había siervos, cuando muchos al menos sacaban de la tierra para comer, ahora la mayoría ni eso.

Pero todo se arregla con más vacunación y bozales.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (18 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuántos meses tardó todo un ministerio en tramitar los ERE's para los parados? Sabes el tiempo y la infraestructura pública que se necesitaría para manipular miles de sobres que van a miles de mesas de todo el país?
> Todas las teorías de las conspiración caer por un problema básico, todas se basan en que miles de personas están metidas en un ajo y que nadie va a cantar... y más en un país en dónde el que sabe algo lo cuenta.



Pero que me estas contando si esta al mando el amiguito del felon. Esos sobres van a la basura.
Aun crees en los reyes magos?  en la transparencia y tal


----------



## frangelico (18 Ene 2022)

Aquí el problema es este






Dicen que en 2021 anduvo en torno al 8% y esperan bajarlo a menos del 5% en 2022, si se logra eso (a base de apretarnos, llevamos años sin deflactar la tarifa del IRPF y cada año quitan deducciones), todavía queda mucho recorrido hasta estabilizar las cuentas públicas.


----------



## Adicto (19 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aquí el problema es este
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911049
> 
> Dicen que en 2021 anduvo en torno al 8% y esperan bajarlo a menos del 5% en 2022, si se logra eso (a base de apretarnos, llevamos años sin deflactar la tarifa del IRPF y cada año quitan deducciones), todavía queda mucho recorrido hasta estabilizar las cuentas públicas.



Eso lo sabe todo el mundo.
Esta subida de autónomos es calderilla, al igual que si ponen peajes o destopan cotizaciones sociales para todos.
Va a haber que aplicar recortes nachovidalianos al estado del bienestar.
La única solución es pirarse de España si quieres que tú y tus hijos se salven.


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Eso no es así, los sociatas lo que quieren son votantes que les voten a ellos y a ser posible que paguen, porque dinero para paguiteros hay poco.
> Con el efecto VOX en Andalucía hace años se han dado cuenta que los pobres y las nuevas generaciones también pueden votar derecha.



Pues nulo caladero de votos entre el emprendimiento... UPTA, la patronal filosociata de Autónomos, no rasca una putamierda. Emprendedor y ser de izmierdas es de ser subnormal


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Ene 2022)

Madre mía con bozal en el parque.


----------



## samaruc (19 Ene 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Como Autónomo societario cotizas por una base de 1254€, pagas 370€ al mes de mínimo.
> 
> Sabes cuanto tocaba cobrar por el cese temporal del confinamiento, 849€.
> 
> ...



La prestación por cese de la actividad la has cobrado como trabajador por cuenta propia.

Como resulta que te has puesto un sueldo de 1.254€ pues cotizas y percibes prestaciones por este sueldo.

Y si no hubiera habido la modificación normativa esa de 2014 de elevar la base mínima a los autónomos societarios y a los que tuvieran 10 o más empleados durante el año anterior aún te hubieras puesto un sueldo más bajo y aún hubieras cobrado menor prestación por cese de actividad.

Lo que no tienes en cuenta es que de toda la pasta que muevas si declaras como trabajador 1.254€ y descontando gastos te entran 60k limpios al año (por decir una cantidad muy de burbuja, esta y la de los 30cm son el standard) tienes que dividir lo que toca a cada uno: la retribución de tu trabajo son 15k y la retribución del capital son 45k.

El cese de actividad (los 900 euros que has cobrado) va por los 15k (1.250 al mes) que declaras como retribuciones de tu trabajo. Respecto los 45k que declaras como rendimientos del capital pues a la ventanilla de las subvenciones a las empresas.

Es decir el gasto que suponen tus cotizaciones, el sueldo y las cotizaciones de tu empleado, el alquiler, la gestoria, los suministros, los proveedores etc etc y el lucro cesante es en la ventanilla de las subvenciones y a los préstamos ICO.

Y este es el problema primordial de los autónomos, que muchos no son conscientes que son a la vez trabajador y empresario y priman sobre todo la parte de empresario (en lo que respecta a cotizaciones es más que evidente con cotizaciones inferiores a las de los empleados)


----------



## lowfour (19 Ene 2022)

Yo pago hasta 3000 euros de autónomos en Suecia. Y más, pero me limito con el sueldo. A pesar de tamaña hostia tengo un colchón decente en la empresa que me da tranquilidad total.

a ver si no va a ser lo de autónomos el problema. Ayfijaté


----------



## samaruc (19 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que eso de tener que pagar para poder trabajar ya estaba mal desde el principio, a no ser que fuera una cuota testimonial, sobre todo al principio cuando el negocio no da beneficios muy seguramente.
> 
> Luego que si en la edad media había siervos, cuando muchos al menos sacaban de la tierra para comer, ahora la mayoría ni eso.
> 
> Pero todo se arregla con más vacunación y bozales.



El problema no está en pagar por poder trabajar.

El problema está en no sacar rendimiento a lo que se trabaja.

Y lo que no se puede es imponer un ventaja comparativa (autónomo con tarifa plana vs autónomo pecholobo) de manera perpetua ya que estaríamos alterando de manera sustancial el mercado al beneficiar con menores costes al autonomo ineficiente.









El fracaso de la tarifa plana: solo el 13 por ciento de los autónomos sigue su actividad después de dos años


Hace unos años, cuando se puso en marcha la tarifa plana y posteriormente se popularizó, hablábamos del fracaso de esta medida de fomento del emprendimiento....




www.pymesyautonomos.com


----------



## frangelico (19 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El problema no está en pagar por poder trabajar.
> 
> El problema está en no sacar rendimiento a lo que se trabaja.
> 
> ...



Ahí está parte del problema. Hay actividades de bajísima productividad que dejan algo pero muy poco. No sé si se puede dar un trato especial permanente. En Francia las cotizaciones de autónomos son distintas en grupos de sectores de actividad pero cobran sobre la cifra de negocios. Lo que en general cuesta entender en España es que la previsión para la vejez es cara, apartar un 20-30% de tu renta bruta es algo necesario en cualquier caso para pasar la vejez. En España además las pensiones bajas son generosas, en muchos países se cotiza más para tener una mínima de 500 ó 600 en doce pagas.


----------



## samaruc (19 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí está parte del problema. Hay actividades de bajísima productividad que dejan algo pero muy poco. No sé si se puede dar un trato especial permanente. En Francia las cotizaciones de autónomos son distintas en grupos de sectores de actividad pero cobran sobre la cifra de negocios. Lo que en general cuesta entender en España es que la previsión para la vejez es cara, apartar un 20-30% de tu renta bruta es algo necesario en cualquier caso para pasar la vejez. En España además las pensiones bajas son generosas, en muchos países se cotiza más para tener una mínima de 500 ó 600 en doce pagas.



En España los autónomos se dedican a sectores paupérrimos según las estadísticas.

Esto es de antes del bicho, en 2019









Los autónomos declaran entre 8.000 y 12.000 euros menos que pensionistas y asalariados, según Gestha


Los autónomos declaran a Hacienda unos ingresos entre 8.000 y 12.000 euros por debajo que los de los...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El problema no está en pagar por poder trabajar.
> 
> El problema está en no sacar rendimiento a lo que se trabaja.
> 
> ...



lo que no se puede es pretender cobrar 200 eurazos desde hace décadas ya cuando quieres poner un negocio, que todavía no tienes ni clientela. Yo pensé en poner una academia pero al final era mucho mejor dar clases por mi cuenta.

En México cualquiera pone un puesto de lo que quiera vender, si acaso paga unos pesos por el lugar en determinadas horas, y ya está. Mucha gente se saca un buen sueldo de esa manera, si les cobrasen el equivalente a 200 euros sólo para que pudieran poner el puestito, millones de personas a tomar por culo, que es lo que está pasando en españa, te quedas sin trabajo y a pudrirte en tu casa o debajo de un puente.

Es evidente para qué sirve la cuota de autónomo, para que la gente no emprenda y dependa siempre de terceros. No entiendo no de la ventaja comparativa, cuando la cuota, de existir, debería ser muy inferior o dependiente de los beneficios y costes de las empresas sin abusar. No hay derecho natural a que te quiten más del 50% de tu trabajo.

Si la carga impositiva sigue así, no habrá otro remedio que montar una revolución.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí está parte del problema. Hay actividades de bajísima productividad que dejan algo pero muy poco. No sé si se puede dar un trato especial permanente. En Francia las cotizaciones de autónomos son distintas en grupos de sectores de actividad pero cobran sobre la cifra de negocios. Lo que en general cuesta entender en España es que la previsión para la vejez es cara, apartar un 20-30% de tu renta bruta es algo necesario en cualquier caso para pasar la vejez. En España además las pensiones bajas son generosas, en muchos países se cotiza más para tener una mínima de 500 ó 600 en doce pagas.



En México una persona que venda tacos y tenga clientela puede llegar a ganar bien e incluso muy bien, con la persecución confiscatoria de españa el puesto le duraría dos telediarios y su "productividad" sería una mierda.

No sé qué entelequias discutís, la cuota es un atraco y no hay más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

Pero si acaban de decir los sindicatos que es para el estado del bienestar...


----------



## Poseidón (19 Ene 2022)

A PAGAR


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



su estado de bienestar, hijos de puta.


----------



## samaruc (19 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> lo que no se puede es pretender cobrar 200 eurazos desde hace décadas ya cuando quieres poner un negocio, que todavía no tienes ni clientela. Yo pensé en poner una academia pero al final era mucho mejor dar clases por mi cuenta.



Hay mucha gente dando clases particulares en casa de alta en autonomos pagando 300 euros 

Lo de no poder poner una academia con una cuota de 60 euros y ganar clientela para cuando toque la de 300...

¿No será más bien por el alquiler del local?


----------



## frangelico (19 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Yo pago hasta 3000 euros de autónomos en Suecia. Y más, pero me limito con el sueldo. A pesar de tamaña hostia tengo un colchón decente en la empresa que me da tranquilidad total.
> 
> a ver si no va a ser lo de autónomos el problema. Ayfijaté



Claro. En Suecia las cotizaciones deben andar por tipos parecidos a los españoles. Ocurre eso, que es difícil que un individuo valore correctamente el sacrificio que supone la previsión para la vejez, incapacidad o desempleo. Todo sumado es una proporción importante de las rentas, especialmente porque hay unos mínimos que se conceden incluso a gente que no ha aportado ni para la mitad de la cantidad que percibe.

Como creo que nadie ha pinchado los links que he puesto antes a artículos sobre los elevados costes de ser autónomo en Francia y Alemania, pego unas ilustraciones. En Francia se cotiza sobre la cifra bruta de negocios y no sobre el rendimiento neto.














Al final, en los países con sistemas de seguridad social PAYG, las cargas son elevadas. En los anglos son más bajas y tú te haces la previsión. El debate puede desplazarse a si el modelo anglo (y cada día de más gente, Suiza, Holanda, Dinamarca, Japón) es mejor, pero mientras haya "tente mientras cobro", que es como yo llamo al PAYG, es lo que hay.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Hay mucha gente dando clases particulares en casa de alta en autonomos pagando 300 euros
> 
> Lo de no poder poner una academia con una cuota de 60 euros y ganar clientela para cuando toque la de 300...
> 
> ¿No será más bien por el alquiler del local?



pues son subnormales, qué quieres que te diga, por tener gente para ganar 1000 o 1500 euros, se podía, a saber si ahora se puede, pero para pagar un tercio de tu sueldo todos los meses a la panda de chupópteros del gobierno, tela.

Pero el problema es empezar, como dije, y que los alumnos van y vienen. 

En fin, un despropósito.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Yo pago hasta 3000 euros de autónomos en Suecia. Y más, pero me limito con el sueldo. A pesar de tamaña hostia tengo un colchón decente en la empresa que me da tranquilidad total.
> 
> a ver si no va a ser lo de autónomos el problema. Ayfijaté



Es que lo de los autónomos no es el problema, el problema de España es de que está lleno de españoles y lo que hay que hacer es huir y empezar a cotizar en países como Irlanda. En Suecia hace mucho frío y la gente es aburrida.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. En Suecia las cotizaciones deben andar por tipos parecidos a los españoles. Ocurre eso, que es difícil que un individuo valore correctamente el sacrificio que supone la previsión para la vejez, incapacidad o desempleo. Todo sumado es una proporción importante de las rentas, especialmente porque hay unos mínimos que se conceden incluso a gente que no ha aportado ni para la mitad de la cantidad que percibe.



Si el Estado obligara a cotizar en planes privados del autónomo ningún autónomo se quejaría... el puto problema es que el dinero de las cotizaciones no es para la vejez, incapacidad o desempleo de los autónomos... es para que el político de turno se lo gaste ahora porque las cuentas están como el culo.
Pues el Estado quitó la deducción a planes privados en los últimos años pasando de 10.000 € anuales a 2000 €.
No tienen un duro y quieren hacer que la gente que aporta mayor productividad y no es gilipollas se pire.


----------



## samaruc (20 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues son subnormales, qué quieres que te diga, por tener gente para ganar 1000 o 1500 euros, se podía, a saber si ahora se puede, pero para pagar un tercio de tu sueldo todos los meses a la panda de chupópteros del gobierno, tela.
> 
> Pero el problema es empezar, como dije, y que los alumnos van y vienen.
> 
> En fin, un despropósito.



Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores. Pues claro que lo jodido es captar y mantener clientela. Por eso muchos se dan la ostia y acaban dando clases por cuenta ajena. Lo de meterse a autónomo es para ganar más pasta, aunque mucha gente lo hace por autoemplearse y no, no es lo suyo.


----------



## lowfour (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Es que lo de los autónomos no es el problema, el problema de España es de que está lleno de españoles y lo que hay que hacer es huir y empezar a cotizar en países como Irlanda. En Suecia hace mucho frío y la gente es aburrida.



Cierto. Pero el problema es que nadie quiere pagar nada por el trabajo de los demás. Ese es el problema de España. 

Si eres un autónomo y tienes que pagar 400€ de cuota y necesitas 2400 para vivir, pues ya sabes que tienes que facturar lo menos 3500€ para tener un remanente. Y entonces eso es lo que tienes que pedir a los clientes.

Pero los clientes nunca quieren pagar. 

En Suecia yo facturo entre 100 y 130€ LA HORA. Porque si no no da para vivir holgadamente. Y es lo normal.

España es un círculo vicioso donde las empresas no quieren/pueden pagar por calidad, entonces hacen mierda, entonces no son productivas, y por tanto no crecen ni son competitivas. 

Habrá que romper el círculo vicioso por algún lado.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Cierto. Pero el problema es que nadie quiere pagar nada por el trabajo de los demás. Ese es el problema de España.
> 
> Si eres un autónomo y tienes que pagar 400€ de cuota y necesitas 2400 para vivir, pues ya sabes que tienes que facturar lo menos 3500€ para tener un remanente. Y entonces eso es lo que tienes que pedir a los clientes.
> 
> ...



Ese es tu análisis? Anda, circula.


----------



## lowfour (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Ese es tu análisis? Anda, circula.



Eso no es un análisis, esa es la realidad después de tener empresas en España y Suecia.

En Suecia aceptan tus precios como legítimos (aunque luego pueden comprar o no comprar)
En España por sistema tus precios no son legítimos.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Eso no es un análisis, esa es la realidad después de tener empresas en España y Suecia.
> 
> En Suecia aceptan tus precios como legítimos (aunque luego pueden comprar o no comprar)
> En España por sistema tus precios no son legítimos.



Pues te voy a destruir tu análisis en 1 minuto.
Crea una empresa en España que sólo sea para exportar y paga salarios de 130 € la hora brutos a tus trabajadores ¿puedes? No... pues listo.


----------



## lowfour (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Pues te voy a destruir tu análisis en 1 minuto.
> Crea una empresa en España que sólo sea para exportar y paga salarios de 130 € la hora brutos a tus trabajadores ¿puedes? No... pues listo.



Pues si las cosas tienen un coste de producción y la gente refleja ese coste de producción (incluyendo autónomos) pues los clientes tendrán que adaptarse o quedarse sin el servicio. Es tan sencillo como eso. O que pasa, que si sube la leche dejas de comprar leche? 

Es el paquismo coyuntural español. Tengo un cliente que es una multinacional de la ostia. En Suecia, Noruega, etc me sueltan la morterada y no protestan. En España y Francia me intentan racanear 50€.

ES LA MISMA EMPRESA, QUE FACTURA decenas de miles de millones de Euros.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues si las cosas tienen un coste de producción y la gente refleja ese coste de producción (incluyendo autónomos) pues los clientes tendrán que adaptarse o quedarse sin el servicio. Es tan sencillo como eso. O que pasa, que si sube la leche dejas de comprar leche?
> 
> Es el paquismo coyuntural español. Tengo un cliente que es una multinacional de la ostia. En Suecia, Noruega, etc me sueltan la morterada y no protestan. En España y Francia me intentan racanear 50€.
> 
> ES LA MISMA EMPRESA, QUE FACTURA decenas de miles de millones de Euros.



Blablabla... "no puedo crear una empresa en España que exporte para suecia y noruea y pagar a mis trabajadores 130 €/h".
A ver si el problema no es España y los españoles sino tú, que no sabes crear esa empresa.


----------



## Discordante (20 Ene 2022)

Ya no quedan muchos nichos de saqueo posible (que esto llegue en 2022 con una deuda de 150% sobre PIb y deficit real cercano al 10% no es casual).

Del mismo modo que hizo Montoro en su momento estos estan sacando de debajo de los cojines, de la pelusa de los bolsillos, etc. La hurgatoria.

El estado tiene un gasto ingente, que ademas no dejan de engordar, y ya no queda mucho que saquear a lo grande (que con una sola modificacion aporte un 0,5-1% del PIB en ingresos al estado para sus mamoneos).

El que pueda que trabaje en negro sin dudarlo (y saque su ahorro del pais porque un ataque a los depositos ni cotiza en caso de que retiren completamente los programas de compra del BCE). España esta ya a las puertas de la decadencia sostenida. O quiebran o suben los impuestos a niveles que ya sea imposible producir ni crecer economicamente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El bienestar del estado de parásitos políticos y funcivagos


----------



## frangelico (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Cierto. Pero el problema es que nadie quiere pagar nada por el trabajo de los demás. Ese es el problema de España.
> 
> Si eres un autónomo y tienes que pagar 400€ de cuota y necesitas 2400 para vivir, pues ya sabes que tienes que facturar lo menos 3500€ para tener un remanente. Y entonces eso es lo que tienes que pedir a los clientes.
> 
> ...



En España hay restos de primitivismo muy curiosos. Uno de ellos es no querer pagar por lo que no son cosas que te llevas a casa, ya sean licencias, servicios profesionales, sanitarios, en el hogar o incluso entretenimiento.
A un español parece que le duele como si le arrancaran las uñas cuando tiene que pagar a un tipo que arregla persianas o le resuelve sus dudas jurídicas. Eso cuesta y bastante, en USA están en el otro extremo, un abogado te saca un dineral por una chorrada y los médicos son salteadores de caminos con licencia. Pero hay un término medio entre los precios inflados y el desprecio del trabajo de un odontólogo o informático que hay en España, donde incluso nos hemos acostumbrado a precios ridículos por muchos servicios. Un corte de pelo de hombre en Ginebra te puede costar 60 francos y más , en España los hay a precios incompatibles con unos ingresos razonables trabajando 1700 horas.


----------



## poppom (20 Ene 2022)

Son asumibles. Los autónomos tragaran.
Algunos hasta votarán a la PSOE.
Lo más tontos todavía a la Pepe o a ciudadanos
Ejjque son los unicoos que Miran por el autónomo


----------



## frangelico (20 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ya no quedan muchos nichos de saqueo posible (que esto llegue en 2022 con una deuda de 150% sobre PIb y deficit real cercano al 10% no es casual).
> 
> Del mismo modo que hizo Montoro en su momento estos estan sacando de debajo de los cojines, de la pelusa de los bolsillos, etc. La hurgatoria.
> 
> ...



Ellos creen que los hay pero es cierto que sería difícil 
En realidad el más grande es el IVA pero cometiendo un crimen contra los más pobres: poner todo al tipo medio que incluso se elevaría hasta el 23-25% y quitar las exenciones a sanidad y educación. Es una burrada y por evitar la mala imagen quizá podrían dejar algunos alimentos en el reducido.

Luego, según la Airef, este año se cerrará con el 4,8%. Si se consigue eso , entonces ,aunque aún quedan recortes, se podría ir cerrando la brecha . Wl problema más importante es que Alemania no se va a conformar esta vez con ese 3% , querrán cero. Y eso sigue siendo un hueco enorme.


----------



## Discordante (20 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ellos creen que los hay pero es cierto que sería difícil
> En realidad el más grande es el IVA pero cometiendo un crimen contra los más pobres: poner todo al tipo medio que incluso se elevaría hasta el 23-25% y quitar las exenciones a sanidad y educación. Es una burrada y por evitar la mala imagen quizá podrían dejar algunos alimentos en el reducido.
> 
> Luego, según la Airef, este año se cerrará con el 4,8%. Si se consigue eso , entonces ,aunque aún quedan recortes, se podría ir cerrando la brecha . Wl problema más importante es que Alemania no se va a conformar esta vez con ese 3% , querrán cero. Y eso sigue siendo un hueco enorme.



Si. Lo que queda si quieren que sea efectivo (recaudaciones que tengan algun impacto sobre las cuentas) va a ser muy impopular. Por mucho que traten de venderlo ya solo queda saquear a los pobres sin pudor. Estan sacando cosillas sueltas (sobre todo en temas de economia verde) que juntas suman un pico pero algo tan sencillo como esto de los autonomos o una "armonizacion" del IVA te suponen los mismos ingresos que 20 impuestos/tasas distribuidos (con el trabajo y los problemas que supone toquetear 20 legislaciones distintas y el escrutinio de europa en algunas).

No me creo las cuentas de la Airef, no porque la Airef mienta (que son de lo mejorcito que tenemos en el pais), si no porque las cuentas del estado estan totalmente infladas. Este año con las ayudas europeas podran estimular artificialmente el PIB y meter algo de gasto como inversion pero para finales de 2023 la fiesta se acaba, en principio, por partida doble y ahi si se empezara a ver la realidad de las cuentas.

La subida del IVA la veo si o si que cae en 2023.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Son asumibles. Los autónomos tragaran.
> Algunos hasta votarán a la PSOE.
> Lo más tontos todavía a la Pepe o a ciudadanos
> Ejjque son los unicoos que Miran por el autónomo



No, no tragaremos los fundamentales.
Los que facturan poco tragarán y los que les queda menos de 10 años por supuesto. A esos últimos les beneficia cotizar más para que les aumente la pensión.
De hecho con estos últimos pondrán una disposición especial de que esto no aplicará para ellos y sólo cotizarán por una base máxima de 2000 €, nada de 4000 €


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ellos creen que los hay pero es cierto que sería difícil
> En realidad el más grande es el IVA pero cometiendo un crimen contra los más pobres: poner todo al tipo medio que incluso se elevaría hasta el 23-25% y quitar las exenciones a sanidad y educación. Es una burrada y por evitar la mala imagen quizá podrían dejar algunos alimentos en el reducido.
> 
> Luego, según la Airef, este año se cerrará con el 4,8%. Si se consigue eso , entonces ,aunque aún quedan recortes, se podría ir cerrando la brecha . Wl problema más importante es que Alemania no se va a conformar esta vez con ese 3% , querrán cero. Y eso sigue siendo un hueco enorme.



Alemania no tiene capacidad de presión para que el déficit del resto de países sea del 0%, de momento en esta crisis está siendo más blanda que la anterior y no va a cambiar porque sabe que hay una alternativa al status quo... el Brexit.
La situación de la UE es insostenible y lo de UK no será una excepción, veremos cuál es el próximo país que se pira.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

Ahora soy yo quién os va a explicar porque España es una mierda, porque españa está llena de hijos de la gran puta. Pero hijos de puta de la peor calaña: los vagos.

Esta medida no es el inicio del problema, es sólo uno de los síntomas de un cáncer que lleva creciendo décadas.
Esa cáncer ha creado una dualidad de condiciones en el mercado de trabajo entre gente mayor y gente joven, entre funcionarios y trabajadores del sector privado, entre autónomos y no autónomos....

Esta medida sólo va a desincentivar (todavía más) que la gente quiera trabajar en España y arriesgarse. A un autónomo con profesión liberal como yo sólo le dejarían 2 vías: largarse del país o dejar de ser autónomo y meterme en una gran empresa.

Una vez que estuviera en una gran empresa a los pocos años (5) después de tener derecho a despido generoso me tocaría los huevos a 2 manos, lo que hace actualmente un funcionario y los trabajadores de las grandes empresas. Y si me quieren despedir... pues cojonudo, pillo indemnización y 2 años de paro para disfrutar de la vida. Después busco trabajo en otra empresa por mas y a repetir la rueda hasta que decida dejar de remar y vivir de subsidios porque haya decidido que con lo que me dan y lo que he ahorrado puedo vivir como un marques viendo crecer la hierba en vez de trabajar y crear riqueza para el país.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En España hay restos de primitivismo muy curiosos. Uno de ellos es no querer pagar por lo que no son cosas que te llevas a casa, ya sean licencias, servicios profesionales, sanitarios, en el hogar o incluso entretenimiento.
> A un español parece que le duele como si le arrancaran las uñas cuando tiene que pagar a un tipo que arregla persianas o le resuelve sus dudas jurídicas. Eso cuesta y bastante, en USA están en el otro extremo, un abogado te saca un dineral por una chorrada y los médicos son salteadores de caminos con licencia. Pero hay un término medio entre los precios inflados y el desprecio del trabajo de un odontólogo o informático que hay en España, donde incluso nos hemos acostumbrado a precios ridículos por muchos servicios. Un corte de pelo de hombre en Ginebra te puede costar 60 francos y más , en España los hay a precios incompatibles con unos ingresos razonables trabajando 1700 horas.



Los servicios públicos son gratis...

Ese concepto mata los precios


----------



## Yomimo (20 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> DEFRAUDADORES, NO GRACIAS.



Vete a tomar por cvlo, parásito paguitero.


----------



## lowfour (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Ahora soy yo quién os va a explicar porque España es una mierda, porque españa está llena de hijos de la gran puta. Pero hijos de puta de la peor calaña: los vagos.
> 
> Esta medida no es el inicio del problema, es sólo uno de los síntomas de un cáncer que lleva creciendo décadas.
> Esa cáncer ha creado una dualidad de condiciones en el mercado de trabajo entre gente mayor y gente joven, entre funcionarios y trabajadores del sector privado, entre autónomos y no autónomos....
> ...



Mira lo que hay que hacer es como en Suecia, que los autónomos sean progresivos y relativos al salario que te quieras sacar cada mes. Y que los máximos de cotización para baja por enfermedad y tal requieran un salario mínimo... a partir del cual los tramos impositivos se disparan.

Así tienes a la gente en un nivel aceptable de salario (unos 3000€), donde maximizan su aportación al fondo de baja por enfermedad y tal, y donde los impuestos no se han disparado. Con eso todo el mundo gana. 

Pero es que encima es peor. En Suecia son totalmente legales las empresas que te permiten facturar sin dar de alta como autónomo, ellos pagan por ti y se quedan un 5% o así de lo que factures. Perfecto. Así puedes hacer proyectitos de vez en cuando sin tener que entrar en la dinámica de estar presentando impuestos trimestralmente y su puta madre. En España aplastaron cualquier iniciativa parecida, lo que incita a currar o facturar en negro si son cantidades pequeñas. En Suecia son más listos y logran que todo esos "microautónomos" pasen por caja, puedan testear las aguas con proyectitos y tal.

Joder, si es muy fácil! Que copien el modelo sueco!


----------



## lowfour (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Blablabla... "no puedo crear una empresa en España que exporte para suecia y noruea y pagar a mis trabajadores 130 €/h".
> A ver si el problema no es España y los españoles sino tú, que no sabes crear esa empresa.



Apestas a funci que echa para atrás. No solo ya lo he hecho sino que lo he hecho en ambos países. Anda tira a poner sellos y compulsar fotocopias...


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Apestas a funci que echa para atrás. No solo ya lo he hecho sino que lo he hecho en ambos países. Anda tira a poner sellos y compulsar fotocopias...



Disfruta de Suecia campeón. 
Pero puestos a emigrar a un país dónde el inglés no sea el idioma local y que haga frío Suiza es mucho mejor que Suecia en todos los sentidos.


----------



## frangelico (20 Ene 2022)

Aquí explican un poco el tema









Los autónomos causan un agujero de 10.000 millones a la Seguridad Social, que bajará a 8.000 con la reforma


A la Seguridad Social no le salen las cuentas con los trabajadores autónomos. Lo que ha ingresado hasta ahora con sus cotizaciones sólo da para pagar la mitad de lo que gasta en la




amp.elmundo.es






Al final lo que ocurre es que la pensión mínima española, que son además 14 pagas, es relativamente alta dentro de Europa. Pero las bases de cotización eran ridículas cuando el SMI era de menos de 10.000 euros y ahora con 13500 algo mejoran pero no lo suficiente . Porque en España el sistema cubre muy buen a quien cotiza poco o nada y también la viudedad es más generosa que en otros países por ser universal y concurrente con cualquier otra renta, incluida la jubilación. Por eso en España hay muy pocos ancianos pobres.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Ene 2022)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Esto es un tema que viene de largo. Al final lo que está quedando de manifiesto es que los trabajadores asalariados sufren un saqueo de más del 50% de su producción, y han cerrado el único recoveco que quedaba para escaparse de la sangría y poder tener un mínimo nivel de autonomía.
> 
> Al final empujan a todo el mundo a hacerse currito, cuando ser autónomo para mí ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida a nivel laboral.
> 
> ...



No puedes pasar de una facturación de 30k a 5k asi por que si. te abren una investigación que te cagas por la patas abajo.
se de lo que hablo. yo dejé de ser autonomo en 2019, pero tengo compañeros que siguen y los están jodiendo a base de bien.
en cuanto hacienda nota cierta reducción trimestral , van a por ti.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No puedes pasar de una facturación de 30k a 5k asi por que si. te abren una investigación que te cagas por la patas abajo.
> se de lo que hablo. yo dejé de ser autonomo en 2019, pero tengo compañeros que siguen y los están jodiendo a base de bien.
> en cuanto hacienda nota cierta reducción trimestral , van a por ti.



En realidad van a por ti si haces algo que te diferencie del resto de tu sector.
Un ejemplo típico es que imputes gastos muy superiores a la media, es la forma en la pillaron al ministro sociata de cultura. A quién se le ocurre intentar poner como gastos una casa, hay que tener los huevos cuadrados.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (20 Ene 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No puedes pasar de una facturación de 30k a 5k asi por que si. te abren una investigación que te cagas por la patas abajo.
> se de lo que hablo. yo dejé de ser autonomo en 2019, pero tengo compañeros que siguen y los están jodiendo a base de bien.
> en cuanto hacienda nota cierta reducción trimestral , van a por ti.



Claro claro. Por eso digo que cómo lo van a hacer. 

Yo tengo claro que diría que decidí levantar el por porque para que me roben me quedo en casa. Y si eres low profile es imposible que demuestren nada.

Otra cosa es que te guste el lujo.


----------



## frangelico (20 Ene 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No puedes pasar de una facturación de 30k a 5k asi por que si. te abren una investigación que te cagas por la patas abajo.
> se de lo que hablo. yo dejé de ser autonomo en 2019, pero tengo compañeros que siguen y los están jodiendo a base de bien.
> en cuanto hacienda nota cierta reducción trimestral , van a por ti.



La AEAT gasta muchos millones en HW y SW a la última para hacer seguimiento y las anomalías sobre la distribución sectorial disparan alarmas.

España dedica muchos recursos al seguimiento fiscal, se quejan de que haya "solo" 26000 personas personas en la AEAT cuando la Guardia di Finanza tiene 70.000, pero es que en España el nivel de automatización es tal que estamos cerca de que se puedan hacer en la Agencia Tributaria todas las declaraciones de sociedades y de autónomos al céntimo sin pedirle datos al contribuyente. Pasito a pasito han construido un estado policial en lo fiscal.


----------



## Ungaunga (20 Ene 2022)

Planteo esta duda: ¿Existe la posibilidad que quieran extinguir la figura del autónomo y la quieran empujar a sociedades? ¿Tiene sentido fiscal?

Con esta reforma ser autónomo sólo sería viable si tienes una actividad de muy alto valor añadido: consultores, trabajadores digitales y poco más.


----------



## Ungaunga (20 Ene 2022)

Claro, a los beneficios les cascas el ¿15-25%? de sociedades y luego cuando quieras sacarlos otro 21% a los dividendos. De ahí mi duda.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (20 Ene 2022)

No se puede facturar 1500 euros, imaginate un asalariado que produjese solo1500 euros asu empresa.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (20 Ene 2022)

Pregunta:
Si estoy dado de alta por cuenta ajena media jornada con smi y soy también autónomo?
Tengo que pagar las cuotas de autónomo o ya no haría falta y cotizo solo por cuenta ajena?
Porque con esto se le puede buscar la vuelta al asunto


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Si estoy dado de alta por cuenta ajena media jornada con smi y soy también autónomo?
> Tengo que pagar las cuotas de autónomo o ya no haría falta y cotizo solo por cuenta ajena?
> Porque con esto se le puede buscar la vuelta al asunto



Tienes que seguir cotizando en ambos sistemas a menos que llegues al máximo de cotización, entonces puedes pedir que te devuelvan un %.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> No se puede facturar 1500 euros, imaginate un asalariado que produjese solo1500 euros asu empresa.



No hay que imaginarlo, muchos asalariados producen 0 € a su empresa y no los echan porque despedirlos puede costar mucho. 
Es lo normal en las grandes empresas. A estas personas se las intenta echar con prejubilaciones.


----------



## Matgiber11 (20 Ene 2022)

urano dijo:


> Comame los huevos facha hijo de puta



Si se mueren tus padres te mueres de hambre


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores. Pues claro que lo jodido es captar y mantener clientela. Por eso muchos se dan la ostia y acaban dando clases por cuenta ajena. Lo de meterse a autónomo es para ganar más pasta, aunque mucha gente lo hace por autoemplearse y no, no es lo suyo.



¿entonces no te parece que la cuota de autónomos de españa es confiscatoria y disuasoria? 

Una cosa es colaborar en el bien común, y otra que te den por el culo sistemáticamente o te impidan poner un negocio de facto.

La diferencia con otros países europeos es abismal. de cientos de euros.

No jodas.

Claro que un negocio puede ir mal, pero es que no permiten ni probar sin tener un capital previo importante.


----------



## samaruc (20 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿entonces no te parece que la cuota de autónomos de españa es confiscatoria y disuasoria?
> 
> Una cosa es colaborar en el bien común, y otra que te den por el culo sistemáticamente o te impidan poner un negocio de facto.
> 
> ...



La cuota mínima de autónomos supone un coste inferior a la cuota de un empleado por cuenta ajena que cobre el SMI

La base del capitalismo es el capital

Si te quieres meter en un negocio capital-intensivo deberás conseguir socios capitalistas

Si te quieres autoemplear (trabajar sin aportar capital) debes rendir, al menos, como un trabajador por cuenta ajena que cobre el SMI

¿O piensas tirarte toda la vida anclado en el submileurismo (el SMI prorrateado en 12 pagas son 1125 euros)?


----------



## briancon (20 Ene 2022)

Quien propone y defiende esas tablas no tiene ni idea de como funciona ser autónomo ni el país en el que vive. Es lo único que se puede decir en este hilo.


----------



## frangelico (20 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La cuota mínima de autónomos supone un coste inferior a la cuota de un empleado por cuenta ajena que cobre el SMI
> 
> La base del capitalismo es el capital
> 
> ...



Uno de los trabajos más difíciles de quienes diseñan las fiscalidad es lograr la neutralidad entre diferentes vías de tributación. Si dejas huecos en forma de diferencias en la cuña fiscal total para regímenes societarios o de autónomos, puedes acabar dando lugar a distorsiones porque se mueven personas a la tributacion más ventajosa.

Por eso hay regímenes de transparencia fiscal, por eso existe el IS y luego un IRPf sobre el dividendo, y en última instancia incluso el ISD, que es un impuesto feo y que recauda poco, en cierto modo puede ayudar a evitar que algún listillo abone servicios personales mediante supuestas donaciones. Por no hablar del "exit tax", que es otro invento destinado a evitar traslados masivos al exterior por motivos fiscales. No siempre se logra, claro, pero se intenta.

Los países con alta proporción de autónomos encubren situaciones extrañas debidas a distorsiones fiscales o del mercado laboral. En UK , España o Italia debe haber muchos asalariados encubiertos metidos a autónomos para ahorrarse,.en el caso español las indemnizaciones o las vacaciones, en UK para no gastar en nóminas en los valles de actividad, por ejemplo. En Francia hay 3M de autónomos, los mismos que aquí, y en Italia y UK andan cerca de 5M , en Italia se superan, en Alemania son 4M. En USA 10M habiendo 167M de asalariados.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

Hostia, pues es verdad, esto abre la posibilidad de crear una sociedad y tributar el 25% por sociedades y un 21% por dividendos.
Lo que no veo es porqué dejarías la pasta en la sociedad.
Podría ser una solución para el que se quiera quedar en España, cosa que yo veo muy egoísta para el futuro de tus hijos.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

He estado haciendo cálculos y tampoco es que sea excesivamente rentable, tengo que hacerme una hoja de cálculo, lo que sí es jodidamente rentable es poner la sociedad en Andorra.
No puedes sacar la pasta mediante facturas porque como te hagan una inspección se te cae el pelo. Para evitar que te la hagan no puede cantar mucho y normalmente ese no es el caso. Con 1000 €/mes no puedes vivir yo necesito 2000 € para mi día a día sin incluir ocio.

El caso es que cuando saques la pasta por dividendo te clavarán un 21%, yo tenía un familiar que tenía otro sistema, "contrataba" a la mujer que no trabajaba por otros 1000 € y sacaba del golpe de la sociedad 12000 € al 0% de IRPF y le cotizaba para la jubilación. Y para hacer la pirueta tenía al hijo que estudiaba como Administrador y lo mismo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> He estado haciendo cálculos y tampoco es que sea excesivamente rentable, tengo que hacerme una hoja de cálculo, lo que sí es jodidamente rentable es poner la sociedad en Andorra.
> No puedes sacar la pasta mediante facturas porque como te hagan una inspección se te cae el pelo. Para evitar que te la hagan no puede cantar mucho y normalmente ese no es el caso. Con 1000 €/mes no puedes vivir yo necesito 2000 € para mi día a día sin incluir ocio.
> 
> El caso es que cuando saques la pasta por dividendo te clavarán un 21%, yo tenía un familiar que tenía otro sistema, "contrataba" a la mujer que no trabajaba por otros 1000 € y sacaba del golpe de la sociedad 12000 € al 0% de IRPF y le cotizaba para la jubilación. Y para hacer la pirueta tenía al hijo que estudiaba como Administrador y lo mismo.



eso es contar aqui todas las pirulas por si no las saben los jinspectores que las aprendan


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso es contar aqui todas las pirulas por si no las saben los jinspectores que las aprendan



No pueden hacer nada para evitarlas ni aunque las conozcan porque son cosas difíciles de probar.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

No, no puedes pagar con una sociedad facturas que no sean propias de la actividad de la sociedad. Si tienes una empresa de reparación de TV's no puedes meter en la empresa viajes a eurodisney para ti y toda tu familia.
Y ya cosas más prosaicas no puedes meter la compra del mercadona o el cine.
Y cosas más gordas como la vivienda tampoco, se considera pago en especie.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> No pueden hacer nada para evitarlas ni aunque las conozcan porque son cosas difíciles de probar.



no has debido tener nunca una inspeccion de hacienda bartolo..


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no has debido tener nunca una inspeccion de hacienda bartolo..



He leído muchas sentencias judiciales contra la Agencia Tributaria pringao.


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

Si cobras por facturas eso es un ingreso para un autónomo y con la nueva ley vas a tener que cotizar más.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> He leído muchas sentencias judiciales contra la Agencia Tributaria pringao.



tu que vas a leer tontolculo nini de mierda mas tonto que una polla...


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> tu que vas a leer tontolculo nini de mierda mas tonto que una polla...



Se te ve que te gustan las pollas, tu gusto por ellas lo desarrollaste en las inspecciones de hacienda? Te hicieron hacer eso maricón de mierda?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Se te ve que te gustan las pollas, tu gusto por ellas lo desarrollaste en las inspecciones de hacienda? Te hicieron hacer eso maricón de mierda?



no cuela payaso infantil...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (20 Ene 2022)

Pero cómo ingresos? Netos, brutos, facturación? Como es eso de sobre ingresos?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

pero si este retrasao no sabe ni lo que le esta diciendo ...mejor pasa de medias noches..


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no cuela payaso infantil...



Eso es lo que le decías al inspector de hacienda? que no colaba por tu culo? Pero a qué sí pudo colarla con un poco de vaselina?


----------



## Adicto (20 Ene 2022)

Estás perdido, da igual que un autónomo tenga rendimientos de trabajo o por actividades económicas, en la declaración de la renta se suman ambas cantidades y se paga lo mismo.
Eso ya existe sin tener que ser autónomo societario, muchos autónomos tienen ultraactividad. Por ejemplo son trabajadores de una empresa y a parte son autónomos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Estás perdido, da igual que un autónomo tenga rendimientos de trabajo o por actividades económicas, en la declaración de la renta se suman ambas cantidades y se paga lo mismo.
> Eso ya existe sin tener que ser autónomo societario, muchos autónomos tienen ultraactividad. Por ejemplo son trabajadores de una empresa y a parte son autónomos.



pero retrasao que te esta diciendo cobrar por facturas... si no tienes ni puta idea lo mejor es que te calles ..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (20 Ene 2022)

este retrasado no se entera . no le des mas explicaciones..margaritas a los cerdos..


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

No te ahorras nada. El dinero de la sociedad está atrapado y cuando lo saques tendrás que pagar el 21% o más si lo suben más.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que eres corto.... 
Si tienes un beneficio de 60.000 €. Y decides facturarte a ti mismo 15.000 € (para pagar SS e IRPF) te quedan 45000 que se grabarían al 25% de sociedades y después de lo que te quede cuando te lo quieras gastar tendrás que pagar un 21% de dividendos... no de IRPF. En total pagas 25+21% de impuestos en los beneficios de tu actividad. Otra puta salvajada.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

No acabáis de entender el mecanismo.

El autónomo continuará eligiendo la base que le salga de los huevos con la salvedad se establece un control vía IRPF para cuadrar ingresos declarados con ingresos reales.

En los regímenes de toreros y artistas (ingresos variables, no fijos) ya se hace así desde que le salieron los dientes de leche al abuelo de matusalem.

En estos regímenes cotizas por bases y al cabo del año (cuando se conocen los ingresos reales) se regulariza la cotización devolviendo (si has pagado de más) o reclamando (si has pagado de menos) la pasta correspondiente.

La idea es que los autónomos se ajusten lo máximo posible a sus ingresos reales y por ello se va a poder cambiar la base de los ingresos previstos 6 veces al año (para subir la base en los meses de mucho negocio y bajarla en los flojos)

Realizadas estas cotizaciones se van a contrastar con el IRPF (que se presenta el año posterior al cotizado) y se va a regularizar (cobrando o pagando, según) del mismo modo indicado.

Menos mal del período transitorio para irse adaptando al nuevo sistema que ya nos podemos imaginar todo cristo cotizando por el tramo más bajo y morterada en la regularización por superar este mínimo con creces.

Aún así fijo que a más de uno le va a pillar el toro acostumbrado como está a la infracotización (ingresos de +4k limpios cotizando por el mínimo)


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

Uno es el impuesto sobre rentas de trabajo y otro sobre rentas del capital. Son muy diferentes.
Te estás haciendo pajas... no hay ningún agujero en la tributación si tienes una sociedad. Era mucho más rentable ser autónomo con el sistema actual.
Tú vas a seguir tan jodido a impuestos como antes.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> No acabáis de entender el mecanismo.
> 
> El autónomo continuará eligiendo la base que le salga de los huevos con la salvedad se establece un control vía IRPF para cuadrar ingresos declarados con ingresos reales.
> 
> ...



El plazo de 10 años lo has establecido para que los autónomos no se den de baja en masa y les de tiempo a cerrar los negocio ordenadamente.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

Si eso es lo que opinas tú... pues muy bien. Disfruta pagando el 25+21% anual sobre tus beneficios.
Con el ejemplo puesto de beneficios de 60.000 € anuales actualemente entre SS e IRPF se estaba pagando un 30%.
El puto problema es que ahora quieren subir del 30% al 45%... vamos que los autónomos sin sociedad vamos a ser tan pringaos pagando impuestos como los societarios.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> El plazo de 10 años lo has establecido para que los autónomos no se den de baja en masa y les de tiempo a cerrar los negocio ordenadamente.



Buena limpia de mercado pues.

El darwinismo laboral es implacable.

En los países de nuestro entorno los autónomos cotizan un % majo de la facturación y no parece que sean residuales respecto la masa total de currantes.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Buena limpia de mercado pues.
> 
> El darwinismo laboral es implacable.
> 
> En los países de nuestro entorno los autónomos cotizan un % majo de la facturación y no parece que sean residuales respecto la masa total de currantes.



En los países de nuestro entorno la tasa de paro no es la de España.
Pero va, da un tabla del % de autónomos de todos los países de nuestro entorno. Si sacas un dato tienes que aportarlo.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

En el que pagas un 46% sobre beneficios sin generar derecho para prestación de jubilación.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> En los países de nuestro entorno la tasa de paro no es la de España.
> Pero va, da un tabla del % de autónomos de todos los países de nuestro entorno. Si sacas un dato tienes que aportarlo.

















Grecia e Italia, los países europeos con mayor porcentaje de autónomos


30,5 millones de europeos trabajan por cuenta propia, el 14% de los ocupados. Dos de cada tres autónomos son hombres



elpais.com


----------



## monbolongo (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Aún así fijo que a más de uno le va a pillar el toro acostumbrado como está a la infracotización (ingresos de +4k limpios cotizando por el mínimo)



Pero que coño de "infracotización". Aquí la cuestión es que el Estado te OBLIGA a que le des unapartede TU DINERO con la promesa de que en el futuro te dará un p
dinero, cuando seas viejo o te quedes paralítico.

El problema es que no te va a devolver TU DINERO sino que te va a pagar conel dinero que le quite a otros en el futuro (si puede).

Y el problema es que la gente, logicamente no se fia de esa promesa y el que puede prefiere guardarse ese dinero para él o gastarselo en su familia o invertirlo.

El que puede (autónomos hasta ahora) paga lo mínimo, o a veces un poco más pero según su preferencia.

Los únicos beneficiados son los PARASITOS SOCIALES, esos si que reciben pensiones por encima de lo que pueden aportar, o gente que decide no tener hijos porqueasi su pensiónse la pagan los hijos de los demás.

Pero es que ni siquiera los que viven de la teta del Estado (funcionarios) quieren pagar a los parásitos y por eso la inmensa mayoría de esos hijos de puta que se sientan en el consejo de ministros (que son funcionarios) NO PAGAN SEGURIDAD SOCIAL sino una caja propia (clases pasivas) igual que eligen sanidad privada (pagadacon dinero público)... para tener su dinero lejos de los parásitos.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> En los países de nuestro entorno la tasa de paro no es la de España.
> Pero va, da un tabla del % de autónomos de todos los países de nuestro entorno. Si sacas un dato tienes que aportarlo.



Dejo también enlace del artículo en que se explícita la correlación directa del porcentaje de desempleo con el porcentaje de autónomos.

A mayor tasa de paro mayor autoempleo con las características propias de unas economías especializadas en actividades de bajo valor añadido intensivas en trabajo con poca o nula capitalización (economías de subsistencia o de servicios personales, trabajas muchas horas para generar poco valor)


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pero que coño de "infracotización". Aquí la cuestión es que el Estado te OBLIGA a que le des unapartede TU DINERO con la promesa de que en el futuro te dará un p
> dinero, cuando seas viejo o te quedes paralítico.
> 
> El problema es que no te va a devolver TU DINERO sino que te va a pagar conel dinero que le quite a otros en el futuro (si puede).
> ...



¿Conoces el caso de los marineros gallegos embarcados en buques noruegos?

En su día no reclamaron la falta de cotización respecto sus colegas noruegos y...









Noruega rechaza definitivamente dar una pensión a los exmarineros gallegos


El colectivo de afectados tiene seis meses para acudir al Tribunal de Derechos Humanos



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## monbolongo (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Conoces el caso de los marineros gallegos embarcados en buques noruegos?
> 
> En su día no reclamaron la falta de cotización respecto sus colegas noruegos y...
> 
> ...



Me estás dando la razón y los jueces noruegos tambien.

Los que cotizaron la pensión noruega lógiaente no quieren que unos parásitos gallegos que no cotizaron ahora cobren del dinero de los que SI cotizaron.

Lo de ser un parasito y luego mo tar una plataforma de afectados para vivir del dinero de los demás y que los políticos a cambio de los votos de los parásitos le quiten el dinero a la minoría productiva funciona en una sociedad socialista como España.

Y aunque Noruega fuese roja como España, los gallegos la llevan clara porque no votan a los políticos noruegos.

Al final acabaremos pagandole la pensión al marinero gallego parásito los autónomos españoles, vía pensión no contributiva... ¿ves como tengo razón?


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Dejo también enlace del artículo en que se explícita la correlación directa del porcentaje de desempleo con el porcentaje de autónomos.
> 
> A mayor tasa de paro mayor autoempleo con las características propias de unas economías especializadas en actividades de bajo valor añadido intensivas en trabajo con poca o nula capitalización (economías de subsistencia o de servicios personales, trabajas muchas horas para generar poco valor)



No quiero el enlace a ningún artículo.
Quiero que me pongas la % de antónomo de todos los países de nuestro entorno y el % de impuestos que se paga en cada país.
Para ver si en el resto de países de nuestro entorno existen muchos autónomos y qué % de impuestos pagan.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Me estás dando la razón y los jueces noruegos tambien.
> 
> Los que cotizaron la pensión noruega lógiaente no quieren que unos parásitos gallegos que no cotizaron ahora cobren del dinero de los que SI cotizaron.
> 
> ...



La falta de previsión lleva a que los mayores beneficiados por los complementos a mínimos (la pensión contributiva no alcanza la pensión mínima y se complementa con estas aportaciones no contributivas) son los autónomos mientras la pensión de un pensionista de régimen general supera los 1.080 euros de pensión mínima que piden los jubiletas vascos. (Por ejemplo si la pensión mínima sin cónyuge a cargo son 700 euros cobran 400 euros de pensión contributiva y 300 de no contributiva)

Y cobran la no contributiva precisamente por no alcanzar los 8k al año. Con lo que aquello de ya me lo monto yo con mis ahorros y mis inversiones...

¿Son parásitos los autónomos?


Dejo por aquí los enlaces para quien quiera contrastar lo que digo









Así queda la pensión de un autónomo que cotiza por la mínima: todo lo que debes saber sobre la cotización


Cotizar por la mínima durante toda la carrera profesional es uno de los mayores problemas del colectivo de autónomos. Existe una creencia extendida de que cotizando por la mínima aumentan los beneficios lo suficiente como para guardar una parte para la etapa de jubilación. Sin embargo, llegado...



www.eleconomista.es













Esta es la pensión de jubilación más baja en España


La pensión media de jubilación se sitúa en 1.196,17 euros. La del régimen general: 1.340,78 euros




www.65ymas.com













Movimiento de Pensionistas critica el acuerdo alcanzado e insiste en la necesidad de pensiones mínimas de 1.080 euros


El Movimiento de Pensionistas ha recordado que millones de personas cobran en la actualidad "pensiones...




www.europapress.es













Requisitos para que un autónomo obtenga el complemento de jubilación


Si se cumplen las siguientes condiciones, el autónomo puede recibir un complemento para aumentar su pensión.




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

El 100.
Pero eres retrasado, estabas preguntado si a los de Hacienda había dejado una "puerta abierta" para que los autónomos societarios en vez de pagar un montón de impuestos en cotizaciones (que al menos algo recuperas en la jubilación) prefieres pagar lo mismo en IRPF para así no obtener nada.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

Estás discustiendo un tema semántico, cuando me refería a IRPF me estaba refiriendo a rentas del trabajo. Es como cuando habla de sudamericanos cuando se refiere a mexicanos, que son norteamericanos. Uno identifica Estados Unidos con America y todo lo que está debajo de los USA es sudamerica.

Lo mismo pasa con el IRPF y los rendimientos del trabajo, se identifican.

Como la fiscalidad es compleja no entiendes el sistema tributario español en su conjunto y por eso viste agujeros en la Ley cuando no existen y estás palmando.

Al final de año, lo que no hayas sacado de la SLU como gasto laboral lo palmas en impuesto de sociedades.
-Si es gasto laboral en forma de facturas (como lo llamas tu) pagas SS e IRPF.
-Si es gasto laboral en el regimen general pagas SS e IRPF.

Lo que se ha quedado en la empresa después lo puedes sacar al año que viene como:
-Gasto laboral (SS e irpf)
-Dividendos.

O sea que palmas más impuestos, a menos que tengas una forma de defraudar como un familiar mío que ponía en nómina a la mujer y al hijo pagando 0% de IRPF.


----------



## Adicto (21 Ene 2022)

Como eres corto te voy a hacer un dibujo con números para que lo entiendas

Eres una persona que factura 70.000 € y tienes 10.000 € de gastos = 60.000 € de beneficios.

Como autónomo pagarías de SS: 3.500 €
De IRPF: 15.500 €

Neto para ti: 41.000 €
El estado se lleva: 19.000 €

Ahora en tu caso como SLU:

Emites factura como autónomo a las sociedad de 16.500 €
Como autónomo pagas de ss: 4.500 €
de IPRF: 0 €

Beneficio de la sociedad: 70.000 € - 10.000 € de gastos - 16.500 € de factura al autónomo = 43.500 € de beneficios
Impuesto de sociedades: 11.000 €

Neto para ti: 12.000 €
Neto para la empresa: 32.500 €
El estado se lleva: 15.500 €

Tu comparas ambos y dices que la segunda situación es mejor y NOOO merluzo.... esos 32.500 € no los puedes sacar la sociedad sin pagar impuestos.
Por facturas como autónomo o nóminas es absurdo sacarlo, lo más barato es por dividendos y pagarías: 8000 €


----------



## vic252525 (21 Ene 2022)

eso solo consigue una cosa mas BBBBBBB, hay que ser cazurro, volveremos a si me lo das en cash te hago el 20, hay que ser burros


----------



## frangelico (21 Ene 2022)

J


samaruc dijo:


> ¿Conoces el caso de los marineros gallegos embarcados en buques noruegos?
> 
> En su día no reclamaron la falta de cotización respecto sus colegas noruegos y...
> 
> ...



En qué quedó esa historia? Es que no cotizaban en ninguno de los dos países o lo hacían solo en España por una base muy baja? Como es posible que no tengan ni 15 años cotizados?


----------



## monbolongo (21 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La falta de previsión lleva a que los mayores beneficiados por los complementos a mínimos (la pensión contributiva no alcanza la pensión mínima y se complementa con estas aportaciones no contributivas) son los autónomos mientras la pensión de un pensionista de régimen general supera los 1.080 euros de pensión mínima que piden los jubiletas vascos. (Por ejemplo si la pensión mínima sin cónyuge a cargo son 700 euros cobran 400 euros de pensión contributiva y 300 de no contributiva)
> 
> Y cobran la no contributiva precisamente por no alcanzar los 8k al año. Con lo que aquello de ya me lo monto yo con mis ahorros y mis inversiones...
> 
> ...



Pongamos un autónomo que decida cotizar durante 15 años por la base mínima (960,60), pagará un 30,6% al mes (294€) durante 15 años:

52920€ habrá aportado.

Si se jubila a los 67 años si pretende cobrar 1080 euros al mes de pensión (52920 / 1080 = 49 meses = 4 años) a partir de los 71 años ES UN PARASITO SOCIAL que está cobrando del dinero en exceso que hayan aportado otros (bien porque el Estado les ha robado más dinero o bien porque se han muerto antes de poder cobrar todo lo que aportaron).

Que todo el mundo va a intentar vivir a costa del dinero de los demás está por descontado, el problema es cuando el aparato del Estado está organizado para fomentar eso, obligando a los que producen a aportar a la fuerza para poder dar el gusto a los PARASITOS.

Lo razonable sería dejar a las personas decidir lo que quieren guardar para su futura pensión y lo que no, y que luego reciban según aportaron, NI MAS NI MENOS. Otra cosa es un seguro para calamidades (tipo accidente que te deja paralítico antes de tiempo y te impide trabajar), pero mezclar en la misma bolsa de dinero (Seguridad Social) las bajas por maternidad/paternidad, los accidentes y enfermedades invalidantes y la jubilación solo fomenta el parasitismo a costa de los que producen más.

Por otra parte lo de las bases paupérrimas para autónomos tiene truco porque por alguna extraña razón resulta que es el propio Estado el que te calcula la cuantía de tu pensión no en base a lo que has cotizado en total sino en base a lo cotizado en los últimos años (antes en los últimos 15). Eso fue un favor que se hico a ciertos PARASITOS en determinado momento, que como toda medida intervencionista generó incentivos perversos de parasitismo social (cotizar por lo mínimo y luego inflar tu cotización al final para cobrar más de lo que aportaste).

Para evitar eso, la lógica perversa del sistema tiene que introducir nuevas medidas ilógicas como PROHIBIR a un autónomo subirse su base de cotización a partir de los 41 años si no cotizas por una base de más de 2090€, y a partir de los 47 directamente no dejarte NUNCA subir tu base (si la cambias hacia abajo un año luego ya nunca más la podrás volver a subir).

Lógica absurda que no aplica a un trabajador asalariado o si te sacas una oposición con 45 años (clases pasivas) en cuyo caso da igual si como autónomo (o trabajador) tenías un sueldo mileurista, nada te impide subir tu base y así poder cobrar un poco más de pensión.

Pero si eres autónomo y te pilla a los 42 años una crisis que te impide cotizar por una base de más de 2090 euros TE JODES y el resto de tu vida a cotizar como un mileurista.

Ahora el gobierno quiere vendernos que con el nuevo modelo como todo el mundo va a pagar lo mismo eso es mejor, PUES NO, porque si yo voy a ser capaz de ganar (de beneficios netos) 1000€ al mes de los 24 a los 40 y 4000€ al mes desde los 40 a los 67 años eso significa que:

Antes de los 40 habrá ganado 192.000 euros de los cuales habrá pagado a la Seguridad Social 57.984.
Desde los 40 hasta que me jubile habrá ganado 1.296.000 euros de los cuales habré pagado a la Seguridad Social 391.392 euros.

Eso significa que al cumplir 67 (si es que no me muero antes) habré pagado 449.376 euros para pagar las pensiones de los demás.

Eso significa que, para recuperar el dinero que he metido, cobrando la pensión máxima actual de 2820€ podría cobrar 13 años (hasta los 80 años aprox). Si me muero antes de los 80 habré palmado pasta, pero bueno, si vivo más de 80 pues estaré recibiendo más de lo que aporte (parece una apuesta justa).

¿Cuál es el problema?

1) que es más que dudoso que dentro de 27 años existan pensiones de 2820€ (nadie me lo puede asegurar, pero si el dinero me lo guardo yo o lo uso para comprar pisos o lo invierto en la educación de mis hijos eso si que es más probable que siga en mi poder para entonces)
2) que a poco que haya cotizado más del mínimo antes de los 40 años, como me vengan mal dadas en la segunda etapa de mi vida, y esa es una situación que va a ser cada vez más frecuente NADIE me va a contar lo que yo aporté de joven (solo el tiempo pero no la cantidad).

En otros paises las pensiones públicas son MINIMAS de verdadera subsistencia, pero también las cotizaciones y el resto la gente se busca la vida como puede para complementarlas, de modo que los jubilados no son la clase alta, obligada a mantener a sus hijos porque están en paro, por culpa entre otras cosas de la enorme carga fiscal del pais.


----------



## bk001 (21 Ene 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pongamos un autónomo que decida cotizar durante 15 años por la base mínima (960,60), pagará un 30,6% al mes (294€) durante 15 años:
> 
> 52920€ habrá aportado.
> 
> ...



todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:


Se te ha olvidado que si ha cotizado *50 años *y se muere al terminar el 4º año de pensión le habrá regalado al estado *123.480,00€*

Caso que no es raro, conozco un jubilado que con 65 y tenía cotizados 80 ( cotizaba doble). Directamete ,todo lo que cotizó de tontónomo, a la basura. Y es bastante normal 40 o 50 años cotizados.

De todas formas las pensiones son una estafa PONZI ,se mire como lo mire.


----------



## samaruc (21 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En qué quedó esa historia? Es que no cotizaban en ninguno de los dos países o lo hacían solo en España por una base muy baja? Como es posible que no tengan ni 15 años cotizados?



Enrolados en buques noruegos pagaban impuestos en Noruega pero al ser extranjeros se vé que estaban excluidos del sistema de SS noruego.

No podían ni pueden estar de alta en la SS española por qué no hay actividad en España.

En todo caso hubieran podido cotizar a la SS española en el caso de desplazamiento temporal al extranjero (máximo 2 años prorrogables) estando contratados por una empresa española.

El problema que hay (y todos los tribunales están fallando en este sentido) es que los impuestos que pagaron en Noruega no generan derechos a la SS al no estar comprendidos en su campo de aplicación.

Ni a las no contributivas (que no son exportables al extranjero, no es posible la transferencia de derechos si siendo pensionista fijas tu residencia en el extranjero)


----------



## frangelico (24 Ene 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pongamos un autónomo que decida cotizar durante 15 años por la base mínima (960,60), pagará un 30,6% al mes (294€) durante 15 años:
> 
> 52920€ habrá aportado.
> 
> ...



Es que esos otros países han hecho una transición de décadas en sus sistemas de previsión. En UK empezaron en los 70 y hasta hace pocos años todavía al sacar alguna normativa había rangos de edad en su aplicación porque quedaban pensionistas del antiguo sistema, parecido a los actuales europeos continentales. Luego se metió Holanda y más recientemente Dinamarca y Suecia han redirigido el sistema hacia uno mixto no tan extremo como los anglos.

Para los estados endeudados es una bendición un sistema capitalizado porque en todas partes los instrumentos de ahorro colectivo, por regulación, deben invertir buena parte de sus fondos en activos nacionales "de calidad" , y ahi la deuda pública y de grandes corporaciones manda.

También ayuda un sistema de este tipo a mantener altas las bolsas porque acaban siendo los fondos de pensiones el gran comprador y, mientras el mix demografía-salarios haga que el ahorro entrante supere al saliente, generas una larga ola alcista en la bolsa nacional. Esto en USA se calcula que termina en la segunda mitad de esta década, cuando habrá más gente retirándose que entrando y con más derechos acumulados, lo que podrá provocar sobreventas y cierta contracción bursátil, pero durante cinco décadas ha sido lo opuesto.

El problema con una transición de este tipo es que exige consenso y planificación a largo plazo, ya que lleva unos 30 años empezar a notar los efectos en forma de bajada de necesidades financieras de la SS. España tuvo su ventana en los años bonancibles de 1995 a 2007 y no se hizo absolutamente nada y ahora, por pura sequía recaudatoria, el gobierno ha eliminado en la práctica los planes de ahorro privado, que deberían ser como en USA, donde tienes tu cuenta de valores específica y ahorras lo que quieres y cuando quieres con la correspondiente deducción, que realmente es un aplazamiento porque ya pagarás cuando percibas rentas de ahí. Pero nuestros políticos son así de imbéciles y cortoplacistas .


----------



## pabloiseguro (24 Ene 2022)

No hay que obsesionarse con este tema. Hay mil opciones para percibir un 40 % mínimo en negro. O te puedes dar de alta 1 mes, facturarlo todo y el resto del año de baja (te ahorras 11 cuotas). Etcétera. El sistema funciona de la siguiente manera: el Estado te obliga a pagar una cuota por trabajar, cuyo mínimo son unos 300 euros, lo cual, dice el Estado, no es un robo, sino que es a cambio de otra cosa, que el Estado igualmente te obliga a aceptar, su mierda de pensión (sería un Estado paternalista, aparte de embustero, porque a veces esa pensión no te la da o no es el importe esperado). Como no existe la opción de no haber nacido o cambiar de país, si no aceptas ese trato, porque de tu pensión ya te ocupas tú, lo que hay que hacer es no pagar la cuota. Es demencial que un autónomo no tenga la opción DE RECHAZAR la puta pensión del Estado. Y ahora no vale salir con el tema de la Seguridad Social porque os recuerdo que la seguridad social es UNIVERSAL y la percibe TODO el mundo, cotice o no cotice.


----------



## Adicto (25 Ene 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> No hay que obsesionarse con este tema. Hay mil opciones para percibir un 40 % mínimo en negro.* O te puedes dar de alta 1 mes, facturarlo todo y el resto del año de baja (te ahorras 11 cuotas)*. Etcétera. El sistema funciona de la siguiente manera: el Estado te obliga a pagar una cuota por trabajar, cuyo mínimo son unos 300 euros, lo cual, dice el Estado, no es un robo, sino que es a cambio de otra cosa, que el Estado igualmente te obliga a aceptar, su mierda de pensión (sería un Estado paternalista, aparte de embustero, porque a veces esa pensión no te la da o no es el importe esperado). Como no existe la opción de no haber nacido o cambiar de país, si no aceptas ese trato, porque de tu pensión ya te ocupas tú, lo que hay que hacer es no pagar la cuota. Es demencial que un autónomo no tenga la opción DE RECHAZAR la puta pensión del Estado. Y ahora no vale salir con el tema de la Seguridad Social porque os recuerdo que la seguridad social es UNIVERSAL y la percibe TODO el mundo, cotice o no cotice.



No hay mil opciones para percibir un 40% en negro, sólo hay 1 y es si trabajas de cara al público. Pero si lo haces ya estás percibiendo el 40% en negro.
Lo de estar de alta 1 mes y facturarlo todo ahí sólo le es rentable a la gente que facture poco, a esas personas con el nuevo sistema le rebajan mínimamente las cotizaciones sociales.


----------



## Garbatella (21 Mar 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> Es que lo de los autónomos no es el problema, el problema de España es de que está lleno de españoles y lo que hay que hacer es huir y empezar a cotizar en países como Irlanda. En Suecia hace mucho frío y la gente es aburrida.





samaruc dijo:


> Hay mucha gente dando clases particulares en casa de alta en autonomos pagando 300 euros
> 
> Lo de no poder poner una academia con una cuota de 60 euros y ganar clientela para cuando toque la de 300...
> 
> ¿No será más bien por el alquiler del local?





Sunwukung dijo:


> pues son subnormales, qué quieres que te diga, por tener gente para ganar 1000 o 1500 euros, se podía, a saber si ahora se puede, pero para pagar un tercio de tu sueldo todos los meses a la panda de chupópteros del gobierno, tela.
> 
> Pero el problema es empezar, como dije, y que los alumnos van y vienen.
> 
> En fin, un despropósito.





Adicto dijo:


> Blablabla... "no puedo crear una empresa en España que exporte para suecia y noruea y pagar a mis trabajadores 130 €/h".
> A ver si el problema no es España y los españoles sino tú, que no sabes crear esa empresa.




Pregunta seria: ¿se podría crear una academia de clases, con tu local y demás en una ciudad Española, y en vez de estar dado de alta de autonomos en españa estarlo en un sitio tipo Irlanda? Es decir, hacer como hace un programador freelance, pero con un negocio presencial y cuyos clientes son españoles. Intuyo que no, por aquello de tener un local en una ciudad española y tal, pero pregunto...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pregunta seria: ¿se podría crear una academia de clases, con tu local y demás en una ciudad Española, y en vez de estar dado de alta de autonomos en españa estarlo en un sitio tipo Irlanda? Es decir, hacer como hace un programador freelance, pero con un negocio presencial y cuyos clientes son españoles. Intuyo que no, por aquello de tener un local en una ciudad española y tal, pero pregunto...



Deberías residir en Irlanda
Deberías tener tu empresa inscrita allí
En vez de alquilar un local, alquilar una sala en un coworking o en una academia
No recibir ningún cobro de la academia (al contrario, solo pagos por el alquiler o por la selección de los alumnos)
Los alumnos pagarte a ti, vía paypal o bizum a una cuenta de irlanda

Y vigilar de no pasar más de la mitad del año en España (si con eso te da bien, si no te toca dar clases en Irlanda el resto de días)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Garbatella (22 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Deberías residir en Irlanda
> Deberías tener tu empresa inscrita allí
> En vez de alquilar un local, alquilar una sala en un coworking o en una academia
> No recibir ningún cobro de la academia (al contrario, solo pagos por el alquiler o por la selección de los alumnos)
> ...



Gracias, osea que imposible... Entiendo que la gente que dice que lo hace es porque se dedica basicamente a negocios online y demás, que no impliquen local, contacto "físico" con cliente, etc...


----------

